# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  dần xây 2015, H frame epoxy

## nhatson

năm nay quyết làm 1 con cnc bằng epoxy granite, có nhiều điều cần các cụ tư vấn, em thanks các cụ thật to trước
dự án của người ta >> kim chỉ nam của em

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/epoxy-...52784-cnc.html



phần náy em thấy có thể gắng xoay sở được













phần này em thấy căng căng chỗ giải quyết chuyện vuông góc 












các cụ có thể tư vấn cho em về ý tưỡng hoặc kinh nghiệm để cho khi gắn trục Z vào nó vuông góc với mặt bàn với ah
xin cảm mơn các cụ thật tooooo

----------

ABCNC, conga, duonghoang, Gamo, hung1706, kametoco, mpvmanh, Nam CNC, occutit, ppgas, Ryan, taih2, trungdt

----------


## hung1706

Ôi chà em cũng đang dần xây con H-frame. Bác làm chuyên nghiệp như hàng Đức ấy nhẩy hehe. Cho em thỉnh giáo cách pha trộn epoxy với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Ôi chà em cũng đang dần xây con H-frame. Bác làm chuyên nghiệp như hàng Đức ấy nhẩy hehe. Cho em thỉnh giáo cách pha trộn epoxy với ạ


báo cáo, ko phải em làm, mà là hình mẫu em muốn làm theo  :Smile: , em có add link của chủ nhân ở trên mà

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ngày nay thấy càng nhiều vật liệu mới và bền rẻ xuất hiện, điển hình bê tông có loại UHPC (Ultra High Performance Concrete), được ứng dụng làm nội thất có mẫu mã đẹp hơn, nhỏ gọn hơn nhưng vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu về độ bền và kích thước.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, cuong, Gamo, hung1706, Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Hề hề em cũng có ý định làm cái đế bằng đá granite như vậy mà thiệt sự là hog biết gì về nó cả. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm pha trộn thì cho em xin cao kiến với  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

những phiên bản thương mại

----------

duonghoang, hung1706

----------


## nhatson

1 pan

----------


## nhatson

> Hề hề em cũng có ý định làm cái đế bằng đá granite như vậy mà thiệt sự là hog biết gì về nó cả. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm pha trộn thì cho em xin cao kiến với


trước em có đổ thử vài cục để thử nghiệm,
các tài liệu  thường đề cập dến mix nhiều cở đá, nhưng thực tế làm vậy, nếu trộn cùng lúc em thấy phải đối diện với thách thức là ... mấy viên đá nhỏ và cát nó sẽ chui xuống dưới còn đá to lên trên nhất là khi mình rung khuôn 

em thấy 1 số hướng dẫn là mix 50/50 cát và đá dăm, cát sẽ trộn với epxo trước cho dẻo rồi mới trộn với đá, em thấy pan này phù hợp với dkien diy, còn pan mix đá ... em thấy với dkien diy khó vì khi đó đá phân bỏ ko đều

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng Spindle TQ dòng gì mà ăn nhôm kinh khiếp hen , động cơ bước chạy chuẩn thiệt.

----------


## terminaterx300

> dùng Spindle TQ dòng gì mà ăn nhôm kinh khiếp hen , động cơ bước chạy chuẩn thiệt.


tưởng con HSD, hóa ra con TQ thường, thảo nào nghe kêu vãi

----------


## duonghoang

> những phiên bản thương mại


--- Lần nào thấy đồ bác show cũng làm em nóng máu ko ngồi yên nổi  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> --- Lần nào thấy đồ bác show cũng làm em nóng máu ko ngồi yên nổi )


ráng xong con CNC laser roài đu epoxy với em  :Smile: , em làm ráng làm xong con dần xay 2014 để làm moudl cho con này  :Smile:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Gamo

Thế mình nên làm epoxy hay xi măng cao cấp hả các cụ?

Em đang tính ráp 1 con H-frame mới, khổ chừng 1200 x 800, trục Y có lẽ cùng 1 mẹ với bộ double Y trong dự án dần xây của cụ Linh (ngoại trừ việc cụ ấy là đại da chơi double Y, còn em chỉ kiếm được 1 cây cho trục Y, huhu...).

Nghe 2 bác Linh & Dương Hoàng bàn thế ni thì em nghi chắc sẽ đu theo làm bộ X bằng epoxy hoặc xi măng cho nó vui. Nếu xi măng cao cấp ngon như bác Hoàng nói thì chúng ta dùng xi măng cho khoẻ?Ưu & nhược điểm của epoxy vs xi măng?

----------


## nhatson

> Thế mình nên làm epoxy hay xi măng cao cấp hả các cụ?
> 
> Em đang tính ráp 1 con H-frame mới, khổ chừng 1200 x 800, trục Y có lẽ cùng 1 mẹ với bộ double Y trong dự án dần xây của cụ Linh (ngoại trừ việc cụ ấy là đại da chơi double Y, còn em chỉ kiếm được 1 cây cho trục Y >.<).
> 
> Nghe 2 bác Linh & Dương Hoàng bàn thế ni thì em nghi chắc sẽ đu theo làm bộ X bằng epoxy hoặc xi măng. Nếu xi măng cao cấp ngon như bác Hoàng nói thì chúng ta dùng xi măng cho khoẻ?Ưu & nhược điểm của epoxy vs xi măng?


epoxy là sở thik thối, con dúc cục epoxy 800x1200 thì cũng vất vả đấy ah, cụ máu thì theo thôi, em ko cản đâu kaka

----------


## thuhanoi

Khối epoxy 800x1200  :Stick Out Tongue:  kha khá $ pác nào có giá tính thử chỉ cái bàn dày 100 thôi 1000x1400x100 - à mà khối lượng riêng của nó là nhiêu nhỉ chắc là cở 4-5000

----------


## nhatson

> Khối epoxy 800x1200  kha khá $ pác nào có giá tính thử chỉ cái bàn dày 100 thôi 1000x1400x100 - à mà khối lượng riêng của nó là nhiêu nhỉ chắc là cở 4-5000


khối lượng riêng em nhó quanh quẩn đâu đó như nhôm 2500 ~ 3000kg/m3
dày 100mm cho chiều 1200 em e ko ổn, nhưng cứ tạm tính 0.8x1.2x0.1x2700~ 259kg 
tien da + cát ko bi nhiêu, tiền epoxy kha khá, làm cái khuôn nữa cũng đầu tư kha khá ah

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, các cụ hù quá làm em sợ. Em chỉ tính đúc trục X thôi. Cái bàn chắc vẫn trung thành với sắt hộp:P

Giờ chưa biết nên thiết kế, đúc trục X thế nào đây? 
Em có 2 thanh ray dạng SR, có nghĩa là phải để nó nằm ngửa ra, để con trượt hộp giống của cụ Linh vào chính giữa làm bộ đẩy, đúc nguyên bộ X thảy lên trên, làm cho cho chính xác? huhu....l

Còn lý tưởng là đúc nguyên cái bệ hình chữ U bằng xi măng, 1200x800... như cụ Thu Hà Lội thì tới 4000-5000kg lận à?

Để có gì em chụp hình rồi nhờ các cụ chém giùm

----------


## nhatson

cụ định làm router dob y như của em đúng ko? vậy thì dúc 2 khiố 20x20 dài 800 là okies roi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hình đồ chơi em đang chuẩn bị... Giờ chưa biết nên thiết kế như thế nào?



2 ray dài dòng SR, 2 ray ngắn dòng RSR
Bộ Z thì sẽ tóm bác Nam ròm đẹp chai sau

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ Gà xách cái bệ made in Italy này 

Kích thước phủ bì 1770x600x120 về đúc epoxy làm con máy 800x1200 ngon nè

----------


## blueocean

Thích mấy thứ epoxy này. Bác làm thi up liên tục cho ae học hỏi, nhất là lúc trộn và đúc epoxy, tỷ lệ, loại epoxy ntn. Hóng bác...

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ Gà xách cái bệ made in Italy này 
> 
> Kích thước phủ bì 1770x600x120 về đúc epoxy làm con máy 800x1200 ngon nè


À, dùng để làm bệ đỡ bên dưới hả bác?  :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

> À, dùng để làm bệ đỡ bên dưới hả bác?


Bác lắp ray lên chỗ phay phẳng ấy (4 thanh 40 dày 20mm) tong trọng lượng bệ cỡ 120~150 kg chi đó

----------


## Gamo

O.o yeah, nhưng con này chắc ngoài Đà Nẽng rồi hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Thích mấy thứ epoxy này. Bác làm thi up liên tục cho ae học hỏi, nhất là lúc trộn và đúc epoxy, tỷ lệ, loại epoxy ntn. Hóng bác...


đợt trước thấy cụ cân trục z bằng keo epoxy, cụ post lại em cái link quy trình cụ làm được ko ah?

b.r

----------


## anhcos

> Hình đồ chơi em đang chuẩn bị... Giờ chưa biết nên thiết kế như thế nào?
> 
> Đính kèm 7147
> 
> 2 ray dài dòng SR, 2 ray ngắn dòng RSR
> Bộ Z thì sẽ tóm bác Nam ròm đẹp chai sau


Cụ gà chạy món gì mà làm lớn quá vậy, trục X trông ngon quá nhỉ.

----------


## ABCNC

> --- Ngày nay thấy càng nhiều vật liệu mới và bền rẻ xuất hiện, điển hình bê tông có loại UHPC (Ultra High Performance Concrete), được ứng dụng làm nội thất có mẫu mã đẹp hơn, nhỏ gọn hơn nhưng vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu về độ bền và kích thướcc...


Cái này trên tpHCM dễ kiếm cốt liệu ko duonghoang, nhất là sợi thép ấy? Giá vật tư cho 1 m3 trung bình tầm bi nhiêu?

----------


## Tuấn

> phần này em thấy căng căng chỗ giải quyết chuyện vuông góc 
> 
> các cụ có thể tư vấn cho em về ý tưỡng hoặc kinh nghiệm để cho khi gắn trục Z vào nó vuông góc với mặt bàn với ah
> xin cảm mơn các cụ thật tooooo


Đổ xong thì mang gia công lại mấy chỗ cần chính xác thôi bác

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ gà chạy món gì mà làm lớn quá vậy, trục X trông ngon quá nhỉ.


Bác nói trục dài đó ợ? Cụ Linh nhà ta dùng 2 trục lận, em nhìn mà lé mắt luôn

----------


## nhatson

> Đổ xong thì mang gia công lại mấy chỗ cần chính xác thôi bác


thợ trong này toàn thợ vươn nên cụ có thể mô tả em làm sao gia công trục x ko> vừa gia công mặt dưới để bắt vào bệ y + gia công ụ bắt ray + vit me

----------


## cuong

ở đâu bán bê tông đó và hưuóng dẫn sử dụng vậy bác duonghoang

----------


## Khoa C3

Ở bển hình như người ta đem mài.

Em có 1 giấc mơ bé nhỏ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> thợ trong này toàn thợ vươn nên cụ có thể mô tả em làm sao gia công trục x ko> vừa gia công mặt dưới để bắt vào bệ y + gia công ụ bắt ray + vit me


Nếu là phay thì cụ kiếm chỗ nào có máy phay mà cái đầu nó có cái khớp chéo chéo chia độ, nó quay được để phay từ trên xuống, và quay đi thì nó phay được mặt ngang là ổn ạ, cụ đặt ngửa tênh hênh cái trục X lên bàn phay, kẹp lại roài phay mặt bắt ray, vitme, xong roài thì quay ngang cái đầu phay ra mà phệt cái mặt dưới bắt vào trục Y ạ. Em nghĩ vậy không biết đúng không  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Hoặc là

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu là phay thì cụ kiếm chỗ nào có máy phay mà cái đầu nó có cái khớp chéo chéo chia độ, nó quay được để phay từ trên xuống, và quay đi thì nó phay được mặt ngang là ổn ạ, cụ đặt ngửa tênh hênh cái trục X lên bàn phay, kẹp lại roài phay mặt bắt ray, vitme, xong roài thì quay ngang cái đầu phay ra mà phệt cái mặt dưới bắt vào trục Y ạ. Em nghĩ vậy không biết đúng không


kiều này em phải ốp thêm nhôm dằng sau để lấy ref rồi mới kẹp nó xuống bàn T được

----------


## occutit

Nhìn dự án của cụ là máu em lại lên não rồi. Nhưng dạo này bác sĩ bảo em bị thiếu máu nên không sao. Cái máy to của ông người Đức kia hình như là làm cái ống bên trong trụ Z và có mấy con ốc công, chỉnh xong đổ keo vào.

----------

nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> Cái này trên tpHCM dễ kiếm cốt liệu ko duonghoang, nhất là sợi thép ấy? Giá vật tư cho 1 m3 trung bình tầm bi nhiêu?


--- Em nghe nói là khoảng tầm 2tr5/khối, nhưng mà phải biết cấp phối trộn nữa, cái đó thì em ko nắm rõ.

----------

ABCNC, cuong, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

epoxy đá <2mm + cát khả năng thành công cao hơn dùng đá lớn 3<>5mm

http://fightech.blogspot.com/2012/07/epoxy.html

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

EG còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như tỉ lệ nước, cát, đá sỏi, bột phụ gia, xi-măng, epoxy dạng đóng rắn hay dạng keo gì. Chất lượng khuôn cũng ảnh hưởng nhiều đến chất lượng bề mặt. Dân DIY nước ngoài còn tạo độ rung khuôn để tăng chất lượng đóng rắn, hạn chế bong bóng bên trong gây nứt gãy vv. Em chỉ biết dân xây dựng hay trộn nền với mác bê-tông khoảng 250 300 gì đấy thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

> Ở bển hình như người ta đem mài.
> 
> Em có 1 giấc mơ bé nhỏ


Mình mài tay thì nó có ra mặt phẳng ko bác?

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tin là có, nhưng mặt phẳng đó điện tích rất nhỏ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thế bác Tuấn mấy bữa trước nạo cái bàn mapping bằng cách nào ta?

----------


## Khoa C3

Hơi bị khỏe tay đấy cụ.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

quyết tâm mai đi mua MDF làm khuôn đổ epoxy nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

ủa, vậy con bự của cụ để dần xây tiếp ợ?

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, vậy con bự của cụ để dần xây tiếp ợ?


con BỰ chờ bàn T bằng gang ợ

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Tò mò xíu: nếu giả sử cụ làm 1 cái đế epoxy để bắt ray, mà quá dài, ko thể nhét vào con CNC để mài phẳng được thì mình giải quyết làm sao?


trước khi làm, em sẽ kiếm 1 xưởng có cái máy đủ to để gia công cái thân của em

đùa tí, trường hợp đó có thể đủn part mà, so lại thật kỹ để giảm lệch

----------

Gamo

----------


## culitruong

Ai muốn coi mẩu thành phầm của cái thứ epoxy này thì ghé tớ.

Tớ dùng sỏi tròn cở đầu ngón tay, đá mi, cát to (sàng cát xây nhà lấy hạt to, rửa sạch ) khuôn là sắt dày cở vài mm (để luôn lớp áo này ), cái lợi của lớp áo này là có thể thả gân, thả bulon ..dễ dàng vì có thể hàn.

Cái hổn hợp này trộn rồi mà muốn  dùng máy rung  nén chặt thì hơi bị khó vì độ lỏng nó không bằng bê tông, có lẽ tại tớ dùng ít keo quá nên nó hơi khô còn dùng nhiều keo thì thấy xót .....của.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ông dùng nó làm gì vậy? Có ảnh ko, post cho bà con xem với?

----------


## culitruong

> Ủa, ông dùng nó làm gì vậy? Có ảnh ko, post cho bà con xem với?


Thấy gớm lắm, đừng có xem he he

----------

hungcadme

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thật ra thì dùng ít keo là đúng rồi pa. Nhiều keo quá nó sẽ bị co ngót, sai bét nhè hết. Ủa, mà ông đang làm món gì mà chơi epoxy concrete vậy?

----------


## cnclaivung

giữa máy H cà C ai lợi hại hơn sao em thấy máy bác mần con H hoài vậy ta

----------


## Gamo

À, tuỳ sở thích bác ấy mà. Bác thích thứ gì to to mềm mềm thì H-Frame. Bác thích thứ gì nho nhỏ, cưng cứng & tinh xảo thì C-Frame. Mặc dù hình như trong công nghiệp thì ngược lại.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

con H thì chưa chắc to to mền mền đâu nhé anh gamo, con H phải là to to, cứng cứng, dài dài kìa.

----------


## Gamo

À, hehe, ý em là trình độ em làm H-Frame to to cứng cứng chắc ko nổi, xốp sáp là chính, keke..
Đang tính chờ chú Khanh đại hạ giá bộ trượt hộp để làm con H to to dài dài cứng cứng...

C-Frame thì nó nhỏ, dễ làm máy cứng hơn (có lẽ là thế, tại thấy các đại da sắt thép DIY hay làm).

Các máy công nghiệp bự thì em nghe đâu là H-Frame cứng & vững hơn C-Frame. Nhưng thấy dàn máy của nó chắc vài tấn, trình độ, sức khỏe & tài nguyên của em chỉ có nước nhìn nó mà khóc...

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> À, hehe, ý em là trình độ em làm H-Frame to to cứng cứng chắc ko nổi, xốp sáp là chính, keke..
> Đang tính chờ chú Khanh đại hạ giá bộ trượt hộp để làm con H to to dài dài cứng cứng...
> 
> C-Frame thì nó nhỏ, dễ làm máy cứng hơn (có lẽ là thế, tại thấy các đại da sắt thép DIY hay làm).
> 
> Các máy công nghiệp bự hay dùng loại nào ta? H-Frame là chính?


c frame lợi thế cho gia công dạng khối, có vẻ bất lợi với dạng sheet
h frame có lợi 50/50-khối/sheet
bà con mình hay tá lả > h frame có vẻ ưu thế hơn

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> À, hehe, ý em là trình độ em làm H-Frame to to cứng cứng chắc ko nổi, xốp sáp là chính, keke..
> Đang tính chờ chú Khanh đại hạ giá bộ trượt hộp để làm con H to to dài dài cứng cứng...
> 
> C-Frame thì nó nhỏ, dễ làm máy cứng hơn (có lẽ là thế, tại thấy các đại da sắt thép DIY hay làm).
> 
> Các máy công nghiệp bự thì em nghe đâu là H-Frame cứng & vững hơn C-Frame. Nhưng thấy dàn máy của nó chắc vài tấn, trình độ, sức khỏe & tài nguyên của em chỉ có nước nhìn nó mà khóc...



Em đang tìm thêm 1 cặp hộp trượt giống vậy để làm con router cứng cứng tí, hành trình gia công 800x800x150 thôi  :Smile:  
Mà bùn là bây giờ tìm dc 1 cặp như ý nặng hơn 30kg, dùng 2 thanh trượt ssr20 đúng cứng vững nhưng chỉ có điều visme của nó là 2020, bước 20 thì em ko thích lắm phải căng dây đai nữa.
Nếu em bỏ qua cái việc nó dùng visme 2020 thì bộ này rất hợp với con router của em, 3 cái hộp trượt dc gần 100kg, z và spindle nữa khoảng 20kg, khung sắt bắt double Y, mặt bàn và linh tinh thêm 100kg nữa là khoảng 250kg, số đẹp rồi. Con này trong tầm tay em muốn dựng lúc nào thì dựng nhưng em đang tìm combo nào bước 10 cho vừa lòng  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh nhatson cứ đúc cái khung H đi, phần phay vuông góc để em lo cho, gần nhà mình máy doa vuông góc to bự nhiều mà anh ko để ý, cũng ở gần bình phú. Quan trọng là anh phải đúc thật cứng thật nặng để gá nên nó ko bị lật.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> anh nhatson cứ đúc cái khung H đi, phần phay vuông góc để em lo cho, gần nhà mình máy doa vuông góc to bự nhiều mà anh ko để ý, cũng ở gần bình phú. Quan trọng là anh phải đúc thật cứng thật nặng để gá nên nó ko bị lật.


máy doa thì nhiều, có điều em ko wen >> tác động vụ gá kẹp ko thiêng
nguyên khối H em chưa dám chơi, chơi 2 cụm đê làm C frame trước đã rồi tiến tới H, chắc phải nhở admin move wa topic C frame wo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Máy H-frame có 2 cụm Z  kiểu này là đam mê của em tới giờ chưa làm đc và chưa thấy ai làm cả. Như thế này nhé  :Smile: 
phiên bảng hoành tráng của ngước ngoài mà em dùng làm hình nền điện thoại

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Thế anh nhờ chú Khanh phay phẳng giùm có được hem? :x :x :x

----------


## iamnot.romeo

phay phẳng thì ở đâu ko có hả anh, tìm gần nhà làm cho dễ vận chuyển chứ anh thì ở xa tít em.
Giờ em đang hóng con router của anh nhatson để em tự tin dùng combo visme bước 20, em chủ yếu là phôi dạng sheet chiều cao dưới 150 thôi nhưng là sắt, gang và nhôm nên ko biết double Y mà visme bước 20 nó có kham nỗi không. Em biết là còn phụ thuộc vào chế độ cắt nữa nhưng cắt mà như mài thì không kinh tế lắm.
Bậm bịu nên ko có thời gian chế cháo nên chỉ muốn dùng combo cho xong.

----------


## nhatson

> phay phẳng thì ở đâu ko có hả anh, tìm gần nhà làm cho dễ vận chuyển chứ anh thì ở xa tít em.
> Giờ em đang hóng con router của anh nhatson để em tự tin dùng combo visme bước 20, em chủ yếu là phôi dạng sheet chiều cao dưới 150 thôi nhưng là sắt, gang và nhôm nên ko biết double Y mà visme bước 20 nó có kham nỗi không. Em biết là còn phụ thuộc vào chế độ cắt nữa nhưng cắt mà như mài thì không kinh tế lắm.


quan điểm của em, e rằng là phải vít me 5mm, 20mm phải phi lớn > cs motor trục cũng phải lớn

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em tiếp thu ý kiến của anh nhé, em luôn tin tưởng những người đã có kinh nghiệm thực thế.
Vậy nếu em mua combo và thay vào đó là visme 2005 của trung quốc TBI tốt hay 1 thương hiểu nào tương tự, anh có ý kiến gì về độ chính xác, độ bền ko? nếu anh chọn phương pháp như em thì anh sẽ mua visme ở đâu? việc thay visme vào bộ khung đó cũng đơn giản. Em muốn dùng loại 2005 2hand của nhật nhưng không thể tìm đâu ra 2 cây dài 1 mét giống nhau như yêu cầu.

----------


## nhatson

> em tiếp thu ý kiến của anh nhé, em luôn tin tưởng những người đã có kinh nghiệm thực thế.
> Vậy nếu em mua combo và thay vào đó là visme 2005 của trung quốc TBI tốt hay 1 thương hiểu nào tương tự, anh có ý kiến gì về độ chính xác, độ bền ko? nếu anh chọn phương pháp như em thì anh sẽ mua visme ở đâu? việc thay visme vào bộ khung đó cũng đơn giản. Em muốn dùng loại 2005 2hand của nhật nhưng không thể tìm đâu ra 2 cây dài 1 mét giống nhau như yêu cầu.


đồ china dùng okies, có điều độ chính xác ko cao, nhưng em thấy là dùng được
nếu có dkien hơn thì dùng vit me của hiwin

china hay hiwin nếu dùng doub nut sẻ ổn hơn nữa , dùng lâu vẫn có thể canh khử rơ lại

b.r

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## CBNN

Cụ NS mà gần nhà em em kiếm cho vài tạ đá thạch anh hay mã não , cecadon đổ cho phong thủy nó tốt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em quan tâm đá thạch anh lắm đấy, mấy chú ở sg cứ làm quá nên viên tí xíu đòi 100k... bác có mấy viên nào màu đẹp đẹp post em xem, em dùng trang trí cán dao Dagger  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> em quan tâm đá thạch anh lắm đấy, mấy chú ở sg cứ làm quá nên viên tí xíu đòi 100k... bác có mấy viên nào màu đẹp đẹp post em xem, em dùng trang trí cán dao Dagger



đá thạch anh trắng và hồng như này thì free cỡ ngón chân cái !  còn to hơn thì tính kg , khoảng 20-100k/kg tùy độ trong  . 
cái chuôi dao bác cầm hết tay thì nó cũng nặng cỡ gần 2kg rồi  .   
bạn em nó làm đao kiếm nguyên cây bằng đá  :Wink:

----------


## occutit

Đá như hình của bác loại đấy thì dưới xuối ở vườn nhà em nhiều. Nhưng size to thế làm sao đem đúc epoxy được nhỉ? Nghiền ra à ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chứ cát xây dựng ko được hả các bác?

----------


## CBNN

> Đá như hình của bác loại đấy thì dưới xuối ở vườn nhà em nhiều. Nhưng size to thế làm sao đem đúc epoxy được nhỉ? Nghiền ra à ?


bác chịu khó ngồi lấy búa gõ gõ cho nó  nhỏ ra vậy  :Stick Out Tongue:  .  Em Nói chơi vậy thôi , chứ làm chi cho cực , lôi thôi , cứ cát xây hạt to , hoặc sỏi nhỏ như hạt gạo mua bao cũng không mắc lắm mua chỗ bán vật liệu xây dựng chứ đừng đến tiệm cá cảnh cho nó chém  .

tham khảo giá tại (giá sỉ với số lượng >500kg ) http://soitunhien.chodong.net/

----------

nhatson

----------


## occutit

Thế bác nào biết nên mua Epoxy loại nào để đúc không nhể. Ở Việt Nam hàng hóa "đa dạng" quá. Chỗ em chỉ có bán keo " Hải Thuyền " để dán gỗ. Em nghi là không dùng được.

----------


## nhatson

> Thế bác nào biết nên mua Epoxy loại nào để đúc không nhể. Ở Việt Nam hàng hóa "đa dạng" quá. Chỗ em chỉ có bán keo " Hải Thuyền " để dán gỗ. Em nghi là không dùng được.


keo thì em nghĩ có 1 loại thôi, khác nhau chất đóng rắn, có 2 hoặc 3 loại gì đấy, cơ bản nhất là khô <24h và 1 loại >24h

----------


## occutit

Khoảng bao nhiêu tiền 1kg vậy anh. Chỗ em nó bán keo epoxy cũng 2 thành phần, không có nhãn hiệu, đâu 40k/1kg

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, rẻ thế? Em mua ở Kim Biên giá tính ra 100k/kg (kèm chất đóng rắn), huhu...

Bác Linh tính mua epoxy ở đâu? Giá cả thía nào cho em share chung với?

----------


## nhatson

> Khoảng bao nhiêu tiền 1kg vậy anh. Chỗ em nó bán keo epoxy cũng 2 thành phần, không có nhãn hiệu, đâu 40k/1kg


hoá chất là nhạy cảm nên đa phần là... bị lột tem
40k/kg có thể trong kim biên gọi là keo poly, tỉ lệ keo và đóng rắn là 10:1, nó đóng rắn nhanh , cỡ 30phút có sinh nhiệt <> co ngót

----------


## occutit

Loại em mua tỉ lệ 2:1 bác ạ. Loại trong 2, loại màu vàng 1. Thế chắc an tâm mua Epoxy ở SG xài nhỉ. Nghe bảo ở Đà nẵng 350k/1kg nên em lăn tăn lắm.

----------


## cnclaivung

gì ghê mấy cha, chính xác keo  epoxy trộn đá rửa làm ghế đá mài chịu lực co giản như nhau, 40k/kg  tỉ lệ 1/4 trắng và vàng...đá rửa để làm bàn ghế em có hỏi giá 600k 1m khối,
trộn thêm bột đá ổn đỉnh tăng cường độ dẻo mà cứng sinh ra đạng bột khó nức trong mọi điều kiện ẩm thấp. 10k /kg, không biết em có múa lửa với mấy bác không chứvuuj này em cũng khá rành
lúc trước em có thấy qua ông anh làm trong công ty vĩnh cửu, chuyên thử nghiệm các loại keo để cho ra sản phẩm đá nhân tạo, các bác biết độ cứng của nó ngang với đá thiên nhiên mà chỉ quavaaif loại keo phổ thông ngoài kim biên,cần gì em tiếp xác với ảnh xin tài liệu cho cac bác

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, loại đá nhân tạo đó được tạo ra bằng cách nào hả bác?

----------


## cnclaivung

cái này cũng chỉ là bột đá thiên nhiên thôi bác, thành phần chính của đá nhân tạo, như ximang chẳn hạn...có trất nhiều loại nên ra sản phẩm lát đường, lát nền , bó vĩa, cầu cống, ngoài trời, trong nhà để em gặp ổng lấy tài liệu up lên cho các bác, em định nghía các bác làm sao để học hỏi  rồi làm con H nho nhỏ theo kinh nghiệm bản thân, phần tạo khuông cũng đơn giản , chỉ là chưa làm bao giờ nên chưa dám mần, chứ theo em nếu có được tài liệu về đá nhân tạo chắc cũng giúp cho các bác làm con máy như ý

----------

emptyhb, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.smooth-on.com/Castable-Ep...295/index.html 
em ko thấy nói nhiều về tính năng, thấy đề cập tới thời gian đóng rắn

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/epoxy-resins-and-hardeners 
keo 1 loại, vài loại xúc tác

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> lúc trước em có thấy qua ông anh làm trong công ty vĩnh cửu, chuyên thử nghiệm các loại keo để cho ra sản phẩm đá nhân tạo, các bác biết độ cứng của nó ngang với đá thiên nhiên mà chỉ quavaaif loại keo phổ thông ngoài kim biên,cần gì em tiếp xác với ảnh xin tài liệu cho cac bác


Dạ em thì không rành nhưng em xin phản biện vụ này ạ. Nhà em có 1 ông anh làm thầu xây dựng, chuyên món kiến trúc + trang trí hoàn thiện nhà + 1 ông em kỹ sư kết cấu (đang ở nhà em luôn).

Đá nhân tạo thì không phải chỉ dùng kiểu này nó ra đá nhân tạo đâu ạ. Loại muốn so với đá thiên nhiên được thì nguyên liệu nó đa số là bột đá granite + phụ gia silicat + phụ gia khác... và phải qua bước nung ở nhiệt độ cao như nung gốm. Độ bền chắc ngang đá thiên nhiên và độ đồng đều thì cao hơn. 

Loại bác nói (gọi là đá hay gạch không nung) chỉ dùng làm được một số chức năng khác như mặt bàn, ghế, kệ, đồ trang trí ... thôi, dẻo thì có cao hơn đá thiên nhiên, nhưng độ bền, cứng và chịu mài mòn thì ... thua xa lắm. Em có mua 1 cái bàn có mặt là loại này, em lấy dao cạo cạo nó ra luôn ba vớ.

@ bác Nhatson: em không cho rằng chỉ có 1 loại keo Epoxy và khác nhau nằm ở chất đóng rắn (em không nói về phân loại theo chất lượng). Cá nhân em đã dùng các loại sau:

 - Không biết gọi là cái gì nhưng Kim Biên gọi là Poly hồng, chuyên dùng vừa đổ khuôn (như poly este) và dán (như keo epoxy), tính chất giống epoxy hơn, màu hơi hồng, mấy ông dán trang trí xe (dán tấm carbon lên xe) hay dùng. Độ bền vừa phải, độ cứng vừa phải, nhanh khô vừa phải (1 vài giờ), không chịu được nhiệt độ cao (máy sấy tóc khò là chảy ra), tỷ lệ pha hardener 1:10.  Giá khoảng 60k/kg (đã tính hardener).

 - Keo epoxy loại chai chuyên dùng cho ngành điện, 12k/chai khoảng 6-70ml, loại này thông dụng, tỷ lệ pha 1:10. Chả có gì đặc biệt, giòn, màu hơi vàng, không bền, mau lão hóa nhưng được duy nhất 1 điểm là chịu nhiệt (máy sấy tóc khò không mềm ra, nâng nhiệt hơn thì mềm).

 - Keo epoxy ngoài Kim biên bán, giá tầm 50-60k/kg (lâu rồi em không mua), tỷ lệ pha cũng 1:5 - 1:20 để chọn thời gian khô từ 1 - 24h. Khi khô thì cứng, trong, tạm dùng được. Không bị vàng hay lão hóa khi phơi nắng như loại dùng cho điện. Loại này em thấy đại diện cho keo epoxy như mọi người đang nói.

- Keo epoxy dán đá (mấy ông thợ đá hay dùng) tỷ lệ pha ~1:8-1:1 để chọn thời gian khô, có thể rất nhanh (từ vài phút đến tính bằng h). Đặc biệt loại này độ cứng và độ bền rất cao, cực ít lão hóa (phơi nắng cả chục năm vẫn trơ trơ), độ bền em kiểm chứng được vì em dùng làm nhà em từ gần 2 năm nay. Dán vào đá xong thấy cứng ngắc như xi măng luôn. Giá đắt, lon như 2/3 lon sữa ông thọ + tube hardener giá hơn 100k (e không biết chỗ mua, ông thợ đá là lính của ông anh cho em 1/2 lon). Loại này theo em làm máy là ngon nhất, tội cái đắt quá. Có các màu trong, màu lợn cợn như cát, vàng nhạt-đậm, đỏ, đen. Độ cứng và độ giòn thì ít phụ thuộc vào tỷ lệ pha trộn như các loại keo khác.

- 1 loại keo dán đá khác chắc từ Kim Biên ra, bán dạng lọ ~300ml + 1 ống hardender tầm 50ml. Pha tỷ lệ 1:4-1:10, màu vàng đậm, khi đóng cứng thì cứng khá giống loại trên, có điều giòn hơn một chút, phơi ngoài trời chưa thấy lão hóa (em dùng dán cái tap lô đồng hồ điện lên 1 tấm cemboard 250x300, xong dán tấm này lên mặt trước nhà làm bằng đá granit do ngại khoan lỗ trên đá, 2 năm nay vẫn trơ trơ. Sau khi dán lấy búa nện không bay ra). Độ bám dính tốt, dán lên gạch men nếu tán 1 phát cho bay ra thì nó mang theo cả lớp men gạch. Em mua tiệm Ông Già bên Thạch Lam, Tân Phú, giá 40k/lọ (chắc là rẻ hơn cả Kim Biên, mua số lượng lớn thì em chưa biết). Chưa thử xem nó có chịu nhiệt không. Loại này theo em thích hợp cho đổ Epoxy granite.

- Keo quick epoxy, hay gọi là keo AB (loại trong vắt nhé), tỷ lệ trộn 1:1. Cái này khỏi bàn vì chắc là quá quen rồi. Giá khoảng 25k/bộ 2 tube khoảng 10ml.

- Loại keo epoxy đặc biệt em dùng để làm cần câu (dán lên mối quấn chỉ, dán bát máy...), loại này rất khó mua, em phải mua chỗ chuyên làm cần câu chứ Kim biên không có. Giá đắt lòi, 120k/50ml. Pha hardener tỷ lệ 1:5-1:10. Rất lâu khô (min 24h). Loại này đặc biệt là khi khô thì không cứng, rất dẻo, trong, rất ít lão hóa và đổi màu khi phơi nắng ngâm nước liên tục (người cầm cần câu thì đổi màu liên tục :Wink: ).

Các loại keo epoxy chuyên dụng khác như AB, 2K hay mấy loại cứng như đá Nhật Bổn nó hay dùng dán nam châm vào thân roto-stator hay cân bằng động rotor thì em không liệt kê vì thấy không bình thường  :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo, hungdn, Nam CNC

----------


## terminaterx300

thôi đua đòi epoxy làm gì, keo là 1 vấn đề, còn vấn đề trộn keo với các nguyên vật liệu cũng chua ko kém,

Thấy bọn chuyên nghiệp nó có 1 cái thùng trộn, như kiểu trộn bê tông như có thêm hút chân ko, để rút trong khí ra khỏi keo trong quá trình trộn, hết sức quan trọng với chất lượng của epoxy

tóm lại thấy dùng bê tông mác cao cao chút, phối trộn sao cỡ tầm làm cột trụ hệ thống metro thì dư sức cho cnc, cao cấp hơn thì đường băng sân bay  :Cool:

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

1.    Phần A (Epoxy resin)- Keo Epoxy:
Nhựa Epoxy (dung dịch có màu từ vàng sáng đến trong suốt) có khá nhiều lọai khác nhau, nhưng phổ biến nhất là Diglycidyl ether of Bisphenol A (DGEBA) là sản phẩm của qúa trình trùng ngưng giữa Epichlorohydrine và Diphenylolpropane (Bisphenol A). Một số nhà SX sử dụng Bisphenol F để điều chế Epoxy cho sản phẩm có độ nhớt thấp hơn và gia tăng đặc tính kháng hóa chất và các tính năng cơ học khác, nhưng những sản phẩm này ít thấy trên thị trường bán lẻ.
Tính chất cơ lý :
Nhựa Epoxy thường tồn tại dưới 3 dạng : Liquid Epoxy Resin - Solid Epoxy Resin - Solution Epoxy Resin tuỳ theo trọng lượng phân tử của nhựa.

- Do trong cấu trúc mạch phân tử Epoxy có các vòng Aromatic và liên kết ether nên nhựa Epoxy có khả năng chịu được môi trường hóa chất cao, chống ăn mòn.

- Sự hiện diện của các nhóm Hydroxyl phân cực dọc theo mạch phân tử làm gia tăng khả năng bám dính trên nhiều lọai bề mặt vật liệu.

- Bên cạnh đó, sự quay tự do của 2 nhóm Methyl trong thành phần Bisphenol A bị ép giữa 2 vòng Aromatic mang đến cho nhựa Epoxy đặc tính vừa cứng nhưng lại mềm dẻo (flexible).

- Nhựa Epoxy có khả năng tương hợp tốt với nhiều lọai nhựa khác nhau, bao gồm : UF, MF, PF, nhựa alkyd, nitrocellulose, polyester ...

- Nhựa Epoxy hòa tan tốt trong nhiều lọai dung môi hữu cơ khác nhau như Acetone, Ester, chlorinated solvents ..., nhựa có trọng lượng phân tử thấp tan dễ dàng trong Alcohols, nhựa Epoxy phân tử lượng lớn thường tan tốt trong các Aromatic hydrocarbon solvents (Toluene, Xylene, Sovesso 100 - 150 ...)

- Nhựa Epoxy chuyển sang cấu trúc mạng lưới không gian 3 chiều khi tham gia vào phản ứng đóng rắn với các chất Epoxy Curing Agents (sẽ được đề cập chi tiết phần dưới) kèm theo hiện tượng co ngót 0.5 - 2% tùy theo bản chất và hàm lượng chất đóng rắn sử dụng.
Tính chất hóa học : Do trong công thức tổng quát của nhựa Epoxy có sự hiện diện của các nhóm Epoxy ở cuối mạch phân tử và các nhóm Hydroxyl dọc mạch phân tử nên nhựa Epoxy có đầy đủ các phản ứng đặc trưng của 2 nhóm này.
- Phản ứng giữa nhóm Epoxy với các nhóm Amino, Acid Carboxylic, Mercaptan.
- Phản ứng giữa nhóm Hydroxyl với các nhóm Methylol, Anhydride, Isocyanate.
- Phản ứng giữa các nhóm Epoxy với nhau (copolymerization).
2.    Phần B (Epoxy curing agents)- Đóng rắn:

Có rất nhiều lọai khác nhau như : Amidoamines, Polyamides, Aliphatic amines, adducts, mannich base, Cycloaliphatics, Ketamines, Novolac, Amino resin, Isocyanate, Mecarptan, Polyester resin, Anhydride, Dicyandiamide ... với từng đặc tình - ứng dụng cụ thể khác nhau.

- Căn cứ vào cơ chế đóng rắn mà người ta phân lọai Epoxy 1 hoặc 2 thành phần (1K or 2K, K = Komponent - tiếng Đức = Component - tiếng Anh).

-  Lọai bạn có thể tìm thấy tại thị trường bán lẻ là polyamide (màu vàng đậm đến nâu, lượng sử dụng với Epoxy nhiều, độ mùi cao, phản ứng chậm, sản phẩm more flexible, giá thấp hơn ...).
3. Đặc tính của Epoxy thành phẩm:
Sau phản ứng đóng rắn, nhựa Epoxy thành phẩm có các đặc tính sau đây :
- Độ bền tuyệt hảo.
- Độ bám dính tuyệt hảo.
- Chống ăn mòn tốt.
- Chịu hóa chất, chịu nước, chịu nước, biển tốt.
- Chịu dầu mỡ tốt.
- Tính chất cơ học tốt, chịu mài mòn, cứng nhưng mềm dẻo.
- Tính chất cách điện tốt.
4     Ứng dụng của Epoxy thành phẩm:
Do có khá nhiều đặc tính cơ lý tốt nhựa Epoxy thành phẩm được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong nhiều ngành Công nghiệp :
- Ứng dụng rộng rãi nhất của nhựa Epoxy là trong công nghiệp sơn phủ bảo vệ (paints & industry coatings). Đặc biệt được sử dụng trong các lớp sơn lót bảo vệ đường ống dẫn dầu - nhà máy hóa chất, bồn chứa, phi đựng hóa chất, sơn tàu biển, các công trình ngòai khơi trong điều kiện thời tiết đặc biệt khắc nghiệt, s
ơn sàn công nghiệp (sàn discotheque, sàn nhà thi đấu), sơn lót xe hơi, xe gắn máy, xe đạp, sơn các dụng cụ điện ...
- Keo dán : keo đóng rắn nóng & keo đóng rắn nguội.
- Ván sàn.
- Vật liệu composite.
- Đổ khuôn.
- Chất trám trét các khe nứt.
- Chất chống thấm (trộn lẫn với bê tông).
- Tấm Laminates.
- Vật liệu trong kỹ thuật điện : vật liệu cách điện cho motor, dây dẫn, bo mạch điện tử
- Đường chạy sân vận động ...

http://hopsuc-chemicals.com/?page_id=14&lang=en

----------

writewin

----------


## nhatson

như tà liệu trên đưa, em thấy là có nhiều loại epoxy resin, nhưng thông dụng chỉ có 1 2 loại,cùng 1 loại keo có thể phối hợp với chất đóng rắn tuy ứng dụng

trước em có đổ thử mấy cục, keo epoxy tỉ lệ 1:1  ( keo epoxy và đóng rắn B5 , em điều tra chưa ra được B5 là chất gì) thời gian khô 24h là ổn nhất, cứng , quá trình đóng rắn ko sinh nhiệt, ko co ngót, khi khô keo  vẫn đầy khuôn ko võng ko vòng

ví dụ như hãng này, có nhiều loại cho nhiều ứng dụng, nhưng phần keo A em thấy đều là gốc Bisphenol A epoxy resin, có thêm chất khác nhưng nền tảng là phải có Bisphenol A 
http://megapoxy.com/
http://megapoxy.com/wp-content/uploads/PF_PartA.pdf
http://megapoxy.com/wp-content/uploads/69_PartA.pdf
http://megapoxy.com/wp-content/uploads/PM_PartA.pdf
http://megapoxy.com/wp-content/uploads/H_PartA1.pdf
http://megapoxy.com/wp-content/uploads/E_PartA.pdf


còn 1 loại chợ hay bán, em thấy họ gọi là keo poly, có màu xanh, có màu hồng , loại này rẻ và đặc tính ko bằng epoxy,
nó cũng 2 thành phần, nhưng đặc trưng của nó là chất đóng rắn quyết định thời gian KHO và nó vẩn đóng rắn được,
 còn với epoxy em thấy ko đủ chất xúc tác nó chèm bẹp ko đóng rắn dược

trước em có hí hửng mua keo, người ta bán cho keo poly, vì món keo này hay dùng để đúc mấy tượng giả đá
http://www.oxychemicals.com.vn/index...l?directory=56
http://www.oxychemicals.com.vn/index...composite.html

----------


## nhatson

em chốt lại, keo epoxy cho mục đích trộn đá đổ bê tông cần phải ở dạng dung dịch, ko quá đặc, thời gian khô >=24h, sau khi khô ít co ngót, chịu  nhiệt , chịu va dập và rung động
http://megapoxy.com/wp-content/uploa...-Bulletinh.pdf
nhu loại này em thấy phù hợp

----------


## Gamo

Có lẽ epoxy resin gốc cũng chỉ có vài loại, nhưng tùy vào chất đóng rắn, tỷ lệ chất đóng rắn, điều kiện phản ứng, phụ gia => cấu tạo, hình dạng & kích thước polyme tạo thành & tính chất hóa lý. Ví dụ: với epoxy Kim Biên, chất đóng rắn ít thì nó sẽ ra mềm & nhiều thì polyme cứng. Nếu muốn hạn chế lão hóa dưới ánh nắng mặt trời thì phải bổ sung phụ gia hấp thụ UV hoặc ... (em cũng quên rồi)

Em đang bị vướng vụ thiết kế cái khuôn cho nó chuẩn & chính xác. Các cụ có biết cách nào để phay ra khuôn bự mà các kích thước vẵn đúng hem? Tức là em đang tính đúc cái bệ dài 1000x350x100, trong khi đó con CNC của em hành trình chỉ có 400x400. Các cụ chỉ giùm cách làm khuôn với, huhu....

----------


## Ga con

> thôi đua đòi epoxy làm gì, keo là 1 vấn đề, còn vấn đề trộn keo với các nguyên vật liệu cũng chua ko kém,
> 
> Thấy bọn chuyên nghiệp nó có 1 cái thùng trộn, như kiểu trộn bê tông như có thêm hút chân ko, để rút trong khí ra khỏi keo trong quá trình trộn, hết sức quan trọng với chất lượng của epoxy


Ku này nói đúng nè, trộn thông thường như mấy ông dán xe đã phải có cái chụp hút chân không rồi. Em trộn thông thường bọt khí nó đầy trong keo, nhìn rỗ đều luôn. Nếu trộn để thời gian đông cứng lâu thì đỡ hơn chút nhưng vẫn bọt bát ngát  :Wink: .

Em thì em không rành lý thuyến và chưa có điều kiện nghiên cứu lý thuyết, chỉ có chút kinh nghiệm từ thực tế dùng keo thôi ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái này bác Ga Cong Nghiep phải chế 1 cái vacuum chamber thôi. Em thường lấy 1 cái nồi inox, kiếm 1 miếng mica đặt lên, thêm cái gioăng cao su cho khỏi lọt khí, khoét 1 lỗ thò ra cho máy hút bụi vào hút, lúc đó thấy bọt nó bay thành bong bóng, vỡ ra trông vui phết.

Tuy nhiên làm cái này thì bọt khí trong khối epoxy + cát có lợi hay có hại? Em thấy một số tên còn phải cho vài viên nhựa mềm vào trong khối xi măng, nghe đâu để để phòng trường hợp xi măng dãn nở?

----------


## ít nói

vn có con nào xong chưa à.

----------


## Gamo

Chưa, chờ bác Ít Nói tư vấn cho vụ cái khuôn bự bự mà chẳng thấy bác đâu hết... :x :x :x

----------


## conga

LQ đến đúc, đổ, các bác giàu và nhiều kinh nghiệm tư vấn cho em phát, em mua đc của đồng nát cái nồi đúc nhôm bằng sắt sứt 1 bên tai em đã gia công lại, vành thì dày cỡ 2cm mà cái đít của nó thì mỏng thôi rồi. Em đúc được 1 time giờ nó thủng luôn rồi.
E đã đi tăm các hiệu đồng nát quanh khu em mà ko có, các bác biết chỗ nào bán cái nồi đúc kim loại ( cụ thể là nhôm) thì cho em biết với. Vừa phải tiền thôi vì kinh phí em cũng có hạn!

----------


## culitruong

> Có lẽ epoxy resin gốc cũng chỉ có vài loại, nhưng tùy vào chất đóng rắn, tỷ lệ chất đóng rắn, điều kiện phản ứng, phụ gia => cấu tạo, hình dạng & kích thước polyme tạo thành & tính chất hóa lý. Ví dụ: với epoxy Kim Biên, chất đóng rắn ít thì nó sẽ ra mềm & nhiều thì polyme cứng. Nếu muốn hạn chế lão hóa dưới ánh nắng mặt trời thì phải bổ sung phụ gia hấp thụ UV hoặc ... (em cũng quên rồi)


Cái này có chút nhầm lẫn : Với keo ở Kim Biên: Chất đóng rắn nhiều thì nó mau cứng, nhiều quá lố thì nó cứng tức thì (nóng phỏng tay) khi chưa kịp mần ăn gì. Còn quá ít thì nó cứ xìu xìu ểnh ểng như cháo, để bao lâu củng không cứng. Còn khi cứng rồi thì hầu như giống nhau thôi. 

Nghề của tớ phải rớ nhiều loại keo từ nhỏ như con chó tới to như con voi nhưng những gì mà tớ biết về keo thì cứ như giọt nước trong lòng đại dương.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, may quá, có chuyên gia về keo ở đây. 

Nhờ ông anh tư vấn giùm loại epoxy nào làm bê tông cnc thì tốt & giá hợp lý? Mua ở đâu & giá khoảng bao nhiệu? Nói chung hàng Kim Biên thì em cũng ko tin lắm. Với lại thông số các loại epoxy khác nhau thế nào?

Mình có nên dùng keo acrylic đổ bê tông cnc ko?

----------


## culitruong

Làm bệ máy thì có kinh qua nên phán bừa thế này :

Ra Kim Biên bảo mua keo AB loại trong trong , cứ 1l  keo thì nó bán 1 hủ đóng rắn cở hủ sửa chua. Tớ ứ biết tên chính xác nó là cái gì và có biết tên chính xác thì ra mua cái thằng bán nó củng ứ biết bán keo gì. Rồi cứ về trộn 2 thứ khuấy đều rồi trông đá hay ngọc hay kim cương gì thì tùy bác và đổ thôi. 

Theo tớ thấy thì có vài ưu điểm như hình dáng tùy ý, dẫn nhiệt kém nên ít có co dãn, không sợ rỉ sét. Còn về khía cạnh kinh tế thì e không rẻ hơn dùng khung sắt với giá tầm 100k/l keo.

Còn thông số thì bó tay, ngay cái tên còn không biết thì lấy đâu ra thông số, làm mò thôi.

Arylic thì hình như củng nhiều loại và tớ không rành,củng đang tìm arylic để dán my ca mà kim biên không thấy bán.

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

> Làm bệ máy thì có kinh qua nên phán bừa thế này :
> 
> Ra Kim Biên bảo mua keo AB loại trong trong , cứ 1l  keo thì nó bán 1 hủ đóng rắn cở hủ sửa chua. Tớ ứ biết tên chính xác nó là cái gì và có biết tên chính xác thì ra mua cái thằng bán nó củng ứ biết bán keo gì. Rồi cứ về trộn 2 thứ khuấy đều rồi trông đá hay ngọc hay kim cương gì thì tùy bác và đổ thôi. 
> 
> Theo tớ thấy thì có vài ưu điểm như hình dáng tùy ý, dẫn nhiệt kém nên ít có co dãn, không sợ rỉ sét. Còn về khía cạnh kinh tế thì e không rẻ hơn dùng khung sắt với giá tầm 100k/l keo.
> 
> Còn thông số thì bó tay, ngay cái tên còn không biết thì lấy đâu ra thông số, làm mò thôi.
> 
> Arylic thì hình như củng nhiều loại và tớ không rành,củng đang tìm arylic để dán my ca mà kim biên không thấy bán.


tỉ lệ keo là 10% hoặc max 20% tức là 100kg cần 20kg keo ~ 2t, phần còn lại là đá, em nghĩ ko đắt về vật liệu, đắt chi phí làm khuôn thôi

----------


## occutit

Tỉ lệ keo khoảng 8% về trọng lượng (12% thể tích) thôi anh Nhatson. Pha càng khô thì cứng hơn.

Bác nào mua keo cho mình ké 10kg nha. 100 hay 150k/1kg thì không thành vấn đề lắm.

----------


## nhatson

> Tỉ lệ keo khoảng 8% về trọng lượng (12% thể tích) thôi anh Nhatson. Pha càng khô thì cứng hơn.
> 
> Bác nào mua keo cho mình ké 10kg nha. 100 hay 150k/1kg thì không thành vấn đề lắm.


với cát có thể đạt được mức 12% thể tích ,
với sỏi em chac chắn là  ko thể lí do sỏi nó có khe hở .... keo nó chảy hết xuống dưới và chừa đá lại phía trên , trộn cát+sỏi+keo.... cũng gặp tình trạng tương tự > cát nó sẻ chui hết xuống dưới+keo >> việc nhiều size đá là.... lừa tính vì cứ nhỏ nó sẽ chui hết xuống dưới khi rung khuôn

em sẽ thử với pán trộn keo với cát ở mức dẻo rồi mới trộn với đá
b.r

----------


## nhatson

trước em có trộn đổ thử mấy khổi kết quả trộn theo lý thyết nó ra tương tự thế này

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái ni là bác trộn cái giề với cái giề?

----------


## cnclaivung

để em tham gia vụ này luôn, mai em thử nghiệm epoxy AB 2/1 tỉ lệ pha bột đá 100/10 , đổ khuôn 24 h, dở khuông , lấy kick 2t ép thử xem đồng hồ tải trọng báo bao nhiêu thì bùm....lên báo cáo các bác, chứ vụ này sao thấy nhức nhối quá

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hóng tác phẩm của chú. Mà cần chi 2t phức tạp rứa? Máy của mình làm chắc 200kg-500kg là cùng?

----------


## nhatson

> để em tham gia vụ này luôn, mai em thử nghiệm epoxy AB 2/1 tỉ lệ pha bột đá 100/10 , đổ khuôn 24 h, dở khuông , lấy kick 2t ép thử xem đồng hồ tải trọng báo bao nhiêu thì bùm....lên báo cáo các bác, chứ vụ này sao thấy nhức nhối quá


tỉ lệ bột đá 100/10 là sao ta? bột đá làm hỗn hợp trở nên dẻo như cao su

----------


## occutit

Em xem kết quả của các bạn Tây làm, tụi nó cũng trộn có sỏi. Chắc có khi hỏi rõ nó về tỉ lệ trộn xem sao. Có thằng thì trộn 8% nhưng có quét keo giữa các layers trong lúc đổ, các vị trí ngóc ngách thì trộn nhiều keo hơn. 12% keo thì nó bảo quá nhiều. Để mua ít keo về trộn thử xem sao. Em ở Đà lạt loại keo epoxy như ở kim biên bán không có.

----------


## nhatson

> Em xem kết quả của các bạn Tây làm, tụi nó cũng trộn có sỏi. Chắc có khi hỏi rõ nó về tỉ lệ trộn xem sao. Có thằng thì trộn 8% nhưng có quét keo giữa các layers trong lúc đổ, các vị trí ngóc ngách thì trộn nhiều keo hơn. 12% keo thì nó bảo quá nhiều. Để mua ít keo về trộn thử xem sao. Em ở Đà lạt loại keo epoxy như ở kim biên bán không có.


keo nó ko dẻo như kẹo cao su, cụ có phét sau váo ngóc ngách keo vẫn sẽ rút xuống phía dưới khuôn  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

> tỉ lệ bột đá 100/10 là sao ta? bột đá làm hỗn hợp trở nên dẻo như cao su


há há, làm gì có chuyện dẻo như cao su bác Linh...riêng keo không nó đã trở nên cứng như đá rồi, mài có cảm giác như mài vào sành sứ....thêm bột đá để tăng cường kết dính và chống rạng mức thôi, em làm như thế để tính khối lượng chịu tải 1cm vuông / tấn. từ đó rút ra được kết luận có nên chơi cho cnc hay không....khi các bác đổ khuông thì đương nhiên có cấy ốc , bulong , rail , tùm lum thì sức chịu co rút của nó phụ thuộc vào sự liên kết các phần tử keo và bột đá, đá mài

----------


## nhatson

> há há, làm gì có chuyện dẻo như cao su bác Linh...riêng keo không nó đã trở nên cứng như đá rồi, mài có cảm giác như mài vào sành sứ....thêm bột đá để tăng cường kết dính và chống rạng mức thôi, em làm như thế để tính khối lượng chịu tải 1cm vuông / tấn. từ đó rút ra được kết luận có nên chơi cho cnc hay không....khi các bác đổ khuông thì đương nhiên có cấy ốc , bulong , rail , tùm lum thì sức chịu co rút của nó phụ thuộc vào sự liên kết các phần tử keo và bột đá, đá mài


anh cử thử xem lần trước em đúc 90% bột đá 10% keo> dẻo dẻo

----------


## occutit

*RotarySMP*



> The jump from 8% to 10 % was significant in how quickly it sagged under vibration (I just tapped that test mould on the floor for a couple of minutes. The 8% needed the rivetting hammer on the mould. I can imagine that 14% would be very wet, and leave a thick layr of epoxy on top once it settles.





> I used some fine powdered alumina which was left over from my foundary furnace build. I bought it at a local pottery shop. Unfortunately the mesh size is not stated, but it has that fine powder feel like icing sugar.
> 
>     I added a little laser printer toner to the 10% epoxy test, as it make the E/G look cooler.
> 
>     You have a nice grading there. I only used 5 different aggregate sizes. 12-14% resin is lot. My test peices were with 10%% and 8% epoxy, and the ten percent was easy to vibrate, but the 8% settled as well with good vibrations. The Youngs modulus of the 8% measure nearly 20% higher (on my limited, poorly controlled experiment).
> 
>     The scientific papers I have browsed on the web agreed that the aggregates need to be really dry, otherwise the strength dropped something like 20-30%.


*
GT40*



> I am shooting for a lower amount but I haven't seen the impact of the mineral flour on viscosity. Made test batches with everything else and was happy at 8%. The base is really over built so If I have a higher epoxy level, I think it will be okay and I would prefer not to have any inclusions in it.


Đây là kết quả mix của 2 tay to mặt bự bên cnczone đang làm con epoxy khá lớn. Các bác tham khảo.

----------

nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

hiện tại việt nam mình các loại keo AB epoxy chỉ dành cho việc vá đắp, dán là chính, nên không biết công năng của nó khi trộn với đá hay bột, hay gì đi nữa thì có thành một khối rắn chắc suốt 20 năm không...sao em thấy cái nầy nhiêu khê quá, có hỏi qua ông anh còn làm trong nhà máy Vinh cữu, ổng nói nếu trộn đúng thành phần keo đá bột rồi thì phải qua nhiệt luyện để nung, ối sao khó nhai gúm

----------


## occutit

Bác tham thế, em chỉ cần 5-7 năm là ok rồi. Có ai làm quả mua chung không? Cho em làm con chuột bạch 10kg với  :Smile:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Em 1 vé bác occutit nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hi vọng sẽ sớm đi từ ý tưởng đến sản phẩm trên tay, càng sớm càng tốt, nếu ai thành công thì sẽ mở ra một hướng mới cho sản xuất máy móc, không chỉ là CNC mà còn nhiều lĩnh vực khác. Hi vọng những người có khả năng về kỹ thuật lẫn kinh tế sẽ biết tận dụng lợi thế của mình.
Về phần em ko có điều kiện về kinh tế lắm nên nếu cuối tuần Chủ Nhật hoặc ban đêm mà ai đổ khuôn, cần bưng bê thì hú em. Luôn sẵn sàng.

----------


## culitruong

độ bền thì có lẽ khá ổn, còn muốn biết chắc có bền đến 20 năm hay không thì 17 năm nữa tớ trả lời.

Mần cái này nó có thêm một khuyết điểm là con ốc nào nó ra con ốc đó, khi bác lở bỏ sót 1 lổ thì việc khoan taro ren là nan giải, hàn củng không được. Vì thế bác thiết kế cho linh kiện  loại A thì khi hư không thể thay bằng loại B, Chẳng lẽ lúc đó dục nguyên cái máy, mà thứ này cho ve chai nó còn chửi.

----------

cnclaivung, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

ngoài Quận 8 có nguyên cái bàn đá chú nào lấy cho miễn phí kìa , ngon tuyệt vời , nhưng em cảm thấy nó thiết kế cho cái máy gì đó , không đủ ren hay vị trí cho ráp máy nên em nhìn xong rồi về. Muốn rã ra mấy khối nho nhỏ làm bàn map cũng không xong , nhìn mà chẳng biết nó liên kết bằng cách gì , chẳng thấy con bù lon nào hết mới chết chứ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> ngoài Quận 8 có nguyên cái bàn đá chú nào lấy cho miễn phí kìa , ngon tuyệt vời , nhưng em cảm thấy nó thiết kế cho cái máy gì đó , không đủ ren hay vị trí cho ráp máy nên em nhìn xong rồi về. Muốn rã ra mấy khối nho nhỏ làm bàn map cũng không xong , nhìn mà chẳng biết nó liên kết bằng cách gì , chẳng thấy con bù lon nào hết mới chết chứ.


Có bù lon đó anh.
2 tháng trước e hỏi tay bán đồ đối diện, hắn bảo kg phải của hắn mà của ai đó, để hắn xin rồi bán, giá 20k/kg, bộ đó nặng ~800k.
1 cây mable chính hiệu, 1 cây granite den, 1 cái bàn + 4 trụ cũng granite đen. E định mua cây mable không mà hoài nó chưa chịu cho.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

rẻ hơn thì không thấy, độ bền chưa được kiểm chứng, thây thế thì nan giải, sao em thấy các bác lẩn quẩn uẩn khúc nhỉ = không lối thoát

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế bác chithieutien dự kiến con CNC của bác chạy được bao lâu? 100 năm?

----------


## nhatson

> rẻ hơn thì không thấy, độ bền chưa được kiểm chứng, thây thế thì nan giải, sao em thấy các bác lẩn quẩn uẩn khúc nhỉ = không lối thoát


vụ granite mục đích ko phải là rẻ... nên cụ quan tâm tới nó vì rẻ thì cụ mới là người lẩn quẩn ko lối thoát

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> ngoài Quận 8 có nguyên cái bàn đá chú nào lấy cho miễn phí kìa , ngon tuyệt vời , nhưng em cảm thấy nó thiết kế cho cái máy gì đó , không đủ ren hay vị trí cho ráp máy nên em nhìn xong rồi về. Muốn rã ra mấy khối nho nhỏ làm bàn map cũng không xong , nhìn mà chẳng biết nó liên kết bằng cách gì , chẳng thấy con bù lon nào hết mới chết chứ.


ko dủ ốc cũng đơn giản , cụ khoan lỗ trên đá, rồi nhét vào con tán dài, đổ keo tán là okeis

----------

culitruong, Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái này của Nga, họ ko dùng epoxy mà là betong. em sưu tầm cũng lâu, em đã nghiên cứu cái đúc epoxy này từ cách đây 3 năm rồi, khả năng làm thành công là trong tầm tay, khuôn gỗ muốn chính xác đì đem đi con router to to phay lại các chỗ cần thiết là chuẩn  :Smile: 
http://www.chipmaker.ru/topic/65803/...06#entry958506



link youtube của anh bạn làm máy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSj...DTCWji2xdNU-Aw
video máy cắt 2 rãnh trên đầu dao.
https://youtu.be/vRfMUBqM41Y

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lót dép ngồi hóng tin các bác từng ngày ạ. Mà em góp ý là có thí nghiệm thì mần theo tỉ lệ bé bé trước. Em dự đoán lỡ mần 1 cục to đùng rồi mà tính toán phương án lắp ghép (nhất là độ vuông góc với song song). Tính không kĩ hoặc làm khuôn không chuẩn là có cục đá ôm ngủ suốt 20 năm vẫn êm ái tê tái luôn ấy  :Big Grin: . 
Còn cái bàn đá garanite hay marble thì em khuyên chân thành, đừng thấy đẹp mà ôm về, không khoan cắt đục đẽo gì đc đâu ợ, mà có dc thì hơi chua (vì em thí nghiệm vài cục kê chân máy rồi hé hé).
Các bác đừng chém em tội em ạ !!!

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

> vụ granite mục đích ko phải là rẻ... nên cụ quan tâm tới nó vì rẻ thì cụ mới là người lẩn quẩn ko lối thoát


em không quan tâm tới rẻ, mà là hướng đi đúng cho vật liệu chế tạo...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em không quan tâm tới rẻ, mà là hướng đi đúng cho vật liệu chế tạo...


Nhất trí cao với bác, mỗi cỡ máy một bộ khuôn chuẩn chuẩn là hàng ra đều đều ạ

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

tiêu chí của em, : chất lượng + hiệu năng = thương hiệu

----------


## nhatson

chất lượng >>> ko đi cùng hiệu năng
ví dụ bmw, audi, mercedes , ferari xe nào hiệu năng cao thì.... 
ngược lại hiêu năng tầm tầm thì có vẻ chất lượng hơn

mà kiều nào cũng có thương hiệu <> thương hiệu ~ hiệu năng ~ chất lượng ko đi chung với nhau

----------


## Ga con

> Còn cái bàn đá garanite hay marble thì em khuyên chân thành, đừng thấy đẹp mà ôm về, không khoan cắt đục đẽo gì đc đâu ợ, mà có dc thì hơi chua (vì em thí nghiệm vài cục kê chân máy rồi hé hé).


Dạ cái này thì em thấy làm được ạ. Xem kết cấu của máy Datron + thực tế thì có thể móc lỗ, làm ngạnh, đổ keo, vẫn cứng ngắt.
Cơ bản là em đã khoan cắt đá vẫn thấy rất nhẹ nhàng. Trở ngại chỗ tìm không ra cục đá theo yêu cầu + mài không chuẩn thôi.

Mable ngoài tính năng là gần như không có co dãn nhiệt, còn lại cơ tính đều thua gang cầu.
Granite thì cứng và bền hơn nhưng lại không đồng nhất, co dãn nhiều hơn và biến dạng nhiều hơn (do các loại hạt xen kẽ nhau).

Còn so với vụ Epoxy granite này thì em ham đúc gang hơn  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

thân máy đá tự nhiên, sản phẩm đến từ china

----------


## Gamo

> Còn so với vụ Epoxy granite này thì em ham đúc gang hơn


Về khả năng chống rung/giảm chấn thì epoxy granite với gang, loại vật liệu nào tốt hơn hả các bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ cái này thì em thấy làm được ạ. Xem kết cấu của máy Datron + thực tế thì có thể móc lỗ, làm ngạnh, đổ keo, vẫn cứng ngắt.
> Cơ bản là em đã khoan cắt đá vẫn thấy rất nhẹ nhàng. Trở ngại chỗ tìm không ra cục đá theo yêu cầu + mài không chuẩn thôi.
> 
> Mable ngoài tính năng là gần như không có co dãn nhiệt, còn lại cơ tính đều thua gang cầu.
> Granite thì cứng và bền hơn nhưng lại không đồng nhất, co dãn nhiều hơn và biến dạng nhiều hơn (do các loại hạt xen kẽ nhau).
> 
> Còn so với vụ Epoxy granite này thì em ham đúc gang hơn .
> 
> Thanks.


vụ epoxy này em ko nghĩ là do ham hay là ko ham
 lí do đu theo là nó diy được , đúc gang ... đại đa số là ko ai theo được vì.... diy phải có lò đúc
quan trọng nữa lý tính nó tốt bằng chứng mấy ultra precesion nó thường làm bằng cái bê tông nhựa

----------


## nhatson

> Về khả năng chống rung/giảm chấn thì epoxy granite với gang, loại vật liệu nào tốt hơn hả các bác?


theo sách vở thì granite tốt hơn, cụ guc do máy mài 5 trục làm dao cụ đi, toàn là granite base, bệ máy nó bằng cục granite dày 300 400mm, cách li rung động của sàn với máy

https://books.google.com.vn/books?id...20base&f=false

https://books.google.com.vn/books?id...0frame&f=false

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks các cụ. Mới phỏng vấn 1 trùm xây dựng thì ổng nói là polyme chống rung/chấn tốt hơn gang.

----------


## Ga con

Dạ em không nghĩ vậy đâu ạ. Máy làm bằng gang-thép vẫn chiếm đạ đa số (theo em là ít nhất 95%) kể cả thông thường và UP.

Mấy con kia là granite base, các bác phải phân biệt với loại Epoxy granite. Loại máy đế granite phần còn lại cũng đa số là gang-thép. Đúng là loại UP cũng có nhiều máy là granite base.

Ngày xưa em làm trong công ty bán dẫn, đa số máy móc nó đều là granite base + air slider. Cái nào cái nấy nặng chình chịch, nhưng cấp khí nén vào thì đẩy đi được, cục nặng vài tấn em đẩy đi nhẹ nhàng.

Epoxy em thấy còn nhược điểm là chịu nhiệt kém quá, các bác lo cho nó đừng có chỗ nào nóng lên nhé, tầm ~ 90 - 100 độ là nó có nguy cơ mềm ra.

Còn vụ rung chấn và nhẹ thì em không ham. Chống rung tốt mà chuyển vị nhiều thì càng chết. Cái máy muốn chạy êm thì theo em đế càng nặng càng tốt. Chống rung chấn thì em nghĩ cao su là tốt nhất  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Còn đúc gang thì em chỉ cần làm cái mẫu đúng kích thước yêu cầu và đừng quá khó, xong là có chỗ làm cho em rồi. GX thì giá tầm 35-40k/kg nếu làm lẻ.

Thank.

----------


## nhatson

hehe đấy vấn đề chỗ là có chỗ làm gang cho cụ còn đại đa số quần chúng còn lại là ko có..... vậy thì giải pháp cụ đưa ra là đi vào ngõ cụt
cái nũa là đại đa số quấn chúng cũng ko có dkien gia công > cũng là lối cụt nốt

em ko phủ nhận hiệu năng của gang nhưng em ko quan tâm vì em và đại da số dân amater sẽ ko gia công được nó
em chỉ tìm kiếm nhiều hiệu năng cảu EG để làm EG , em tin là thân máy EG tốt hơn thân máy nhôm


em có thể làm khưôn, gia công lại chi tiết đúc bằng con router này, cái mà đại đa số dân diy đều có thể đạt được




túm lại, em thấy chỉ cần bàn tới pp làm khuôn + đúc eg sao cho hiệu quả/công sức/chi phí

----------


## Ga con

> hehe đấy vấn đề chỗ là có chỗ làm gang cho cụ còn đại đa số quần chúng còn lại là ko có..... vậy thì giải pháp cụ đưa ra là đi vào ngõ cụt
> cái nũa là đại đa số quấn chúng cũng ko có dkien gia công > cũng là lối cụt nốt
> 
> em ko phủ nhận hiệu năng của gang nhưng em ko quan tâm vì em và đại da số dân amater sẽ ko gia công được nó
> em chỉ tìm kiếm nhiều hiệu năng cảu EG để làm EG , em tin là thân máy EG tốt hơn thân máy nhôm
> 
> 
> em có thể làm khưôn, gia công lại chi tiết đúc bằng con router này, cái mà đại đa số dân diy đều có thể đạt được
> 
> ...


Dạ đúng là thế ạ. Làm mấy món gang thép kia quá nặng nề + thời gian chờ dài quá, rất rất khó khăn nếu làm trong điều kiện bình thường nghiệp dư. Còn EG thì có thể thoải mái thử nghiệm hơn, phù hợp với điều kiện từ nghiệp dư đến chuyên nghiệp.

Như em đây nhà có 1 mình, vật mấy cục sắt giờ toàn trên 100 - vài trăm kg oải quá phải làm luôn hệ thống pa lăng, cầu trục, xe nâng tay, kích..., tốn không ít tiền, hic.

Chỗ gang thép có cái lợi hơn là nếu không làm được thì thuê, còn mòn EG này thì chỉ có tự nghiên cứu thôi ạ  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

với dân amater em, em thấy body eg diy gia công thuyết phục

----------


## CBNN

Để tăng thêm độ ổn định cơ lý , cách điện và chịu nhiệt thì có thể pha thêm bột Talc , hoặc MgO .

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Để tăng thêm độ ổn định cơ lý , cách điện và chịu nhiệt thì có thể pha thêm bột Talc , hoặc MgO .


em học hoá ko tốt vì cô chủ nhiệm dạy hoá và khá là hắc ám
MgO magan oxit ? cái này em nghĩ mua ở cửa hàng hoá chất có
Talc  thì tìm mua ở đâu được ah?

b.r

----------


## Ga con

Talt là bột đá hay bột phấn đó bác. Bán nhiều ở tiệm hóa chất hoặc đồ gỗ.
Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Talt là bột đá hay bột phấn đó bác. Bán nhiều ở tiệm hóa chất hoặc đồ gỗ.
> Thanks.


trước em có trộn kết quả là... nó mềm như cao su/ silicon  :Smile: 

bi chừ em làm cái khuôn đã, thành phần thì từ từ tính, thử nghiệm ban đầu ko yêu cầu kết quả cao

----------


## occutit

Cụ Nhatson mua keo Epoxy ở đâu thế. Làm thì làm thôi chứ nghĩ nhiều rách việc. Em ủng hộ cụ cứ tham khảo kết quả DIY ở bên Tây rồi điều chỉnh cho phù hợp với điều kiện ở Việt Nam. Epoxy được cái là hình dáng đẹp. Cụ có mua keo thì xin hộ em số điện thoại chỗ bán keo nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ Nhatson mua keo Epoxy ở đâu thế. Làm thì làm thôi chứ nghĩ nhiều rách việc. Em ủng hộ cụ cứ tham khảo kết quả DIY ở bên Tây rồi điều chỉnh cho phù hợp với điều kiện ở Việt Nam. Epoxy được cái là hình dáng đẹp. Cụ có mua keo thì xin hộ em số điện thoại chỗ bán keo nhé


Cửa Hàng Hữu Vinh
87, Phùng Hưng	
Phường 13, Quận 5	
Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Số điện thoại: (08)39506459

em mua ở đây, keo epoxy và đóng rắn  ông chủ gọi là B5, em thấy nó đặc quá, ông chủ bảo có thể dùng xylent để làm loãng keo nhưng mà em ko thik trò nay
 có đi mua ván em sẽ hỏi ổng có loại nào nó lỏng sẵn ko

----------


## CBNN

bột talc em chưa thử , Nhưng có thử pha keo epoxy với Magie oxit , độ cách điện tăng lên hẳn (đo bằng máy đo 5Kv) độ chịu nhiệt thì cũng chưa test , nhưng chắc chắn nó cũng sẽ tốt hơn (độ tinh khiết cào càng tốt , nhưng càng mắc ). Em cũng có pha thêm bột đá (CaCO3) nhưng không bị dẻo như bác NS .

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bột talc em chưa thử , Nhưng có thử pha keo epoxy với Magie oxit , độ cách điện tăng lên hẳn (đo bằng máy đo 5Kv) độ chịu nhiệt thì cũng chưa test , nhưng chắc chắn nó cũng sẽ tốt hơn (độ tinh khiết cào càng tốt , nhưng càng mắc ). Em cũng có pha thêm bột đá (CaCO3) nhưng không bị dẻo như bác NS .


Em thấy bác hình như rất chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực này. Bác có thể chia sẽ nhiều hơn tí  :Smile:

----------

CBNN, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy bác hình như rất chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực này. Bác có thể chia sẽ nhiều hơn tí


em nghĩ cụ nên nêu vấn đề cụ thể cụ ấy sẽ giúp cụ tốt hơn, còn tổng quan tỗng thể thì... đi dọc sách đở mất time cụ ấy gõ lý thuyết ra

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Em thấy bác hình như rất chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực này. Bác có thể chia sẽ nhiều hơn tí


hihihi bác nói quá rồi, hồi trước em chơi mo hình RC nên hay nghịch mấy cái composite với keo epoxy . Đợt vừa rồi có phụ ông anh sửa mấy cái máy đóng/cắt điện trung thế , sử dụng epoxy để phục hồi mấy cái sứ bọc điện cực nên có chút kinh nghiệm . Mấy cái điện cực đó với sức của em để đập bể  cũng là cả một vấn đề , cứng dã man , đá tự nhiên không bì được . 
Những tính chất vượt trội đó phụ thuộc rât lớn vào thành phần chất độn .Ở đây mình sử dụng chát độn chính là sỏi , cát . Cho độ cứng vững cao, chịu va đập, chịu tải cao (trọng lượng/tải nén )  , ít co ngót, biến dạng   ....
Muốn tăng tính cách điện , chịu nhiệt thì độn thêm bột talc , hoac MgO ...
Muốn tăng thêm tính liên kết hạn chế nứt bể (tải kéo) thì độn thêm sợi thủy tinh ...
Các bác cứ độn nhiều vô rồi tới lúc muốn phá hủy thì ....kêu trời luôn  :Embarrassment:

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

còn một điều thú vị nữa khi sử dụng epoxy là các bác thích màu gì thì lúc mua keo nói người ta bán cho ít màu pha keo . Làm ra được khung máy có màu đặc trưng . Hoàn thành rùi mài mặt chút xíu rồi đánh bóng là nhìn y chang đá hoa cương đẹp lắm ợ ! :Cool:

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## occutit

> Cửa Hàng Hữu Vinh
> 87, Phùng Hưng	
> Phường 13, Quận 5	
> Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
> Số điện thoại: (08)39506459
> 
> em mua ở đây, keo epoxy và đóng rắn  ông chủ gọi là B5, em thấy nó đặc quá, ông chủ bảo có thể dùng xylent để làm loãng keo nhưng mà em ko thik trò nay
>  có đi mua ván em sẽ hỏi ổng có loại nào nó lỏng sẵn ko


Vừa gọi cho anh ở cửa hàng này. Anh nói tùy chất xúc tác, đúc bản mỏng thì lâu khô hơn (8h) còn bình thường khoảng 3-4 tiếng. 1kg 75 ngàn (10kg). Loại của Đài Loan.
Đúc epoxy thì phải dùng loại lâu nhất có thể rồi. Ở Đà Lạt người ta bán em loại keo có chất đóng rắn pha tỉ lệ khoảng 5:1. Em thử pha 2:1 thì 15 phút sau nó sinh nhiệt phồng lên. Khô thì cứng trơ trơ.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## occutit

Đang tính mua khoảng 12-13kg về để lót gỗ rồi thổi PU cho nhàn. Còn dư thì đúc thử mấy mẫu xem sao. He he

----------


## nhatson

> Đang tính mua khoảng 12-13kg về để lót gỗ rồi thổi PU cho nhàn. Còn dư thì đúc thử mấy mẫu xem sao. He he


keo epoxy <> lót gỗ là sao ah?

----------


## Ga con

Lót gỗ là NC chứ bác.
Keo Epoxy cũng được nhưng đắt quá.
Có loại Epoxy chuyên dán gỗ, loại em dán cần câu tương tự loại dán gỗ. Hoặc titebond.
Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

bột talc bọn em nhập về 20 tấn có 150tr àh :v

----------

Gamo

----------


## occutit

Thường em làm mộc thì lót bằng keo lót gỗ, nhưng loại này em phải phun vì khi pha với xăng, qúet lên gỗ ra màu và lem qua màu khác không đẹp về thẫm mĩ. Nên lót bằng keo epoxy thì sẽ bền hơn lót PU nhiều lần, chỉ trét 1 lần, chà nhám xong là sơn luôn  :Big Grin:  và an tâm không bị nứt ngang nứt dọc vì gỗ em làm mỏng tầm 2.2mm. Cũng ít độc hại hơi xăng. Sẵn tiện mua về đúc thử chơi luôn. Mua 12kg, 1/2kg là lót được nửa năm, còn lại 11.5kg thì đem ra nghịch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Phải công nhận là iu chú Hiếu quá cơ. Mà ko biết màu nào đẹp để đúc ta?

Em có đọc tài liệu thì nhớ là TiO2 hoặc MgO sẽ làm giảm khả năng nóng chảy, tăng cách điện,... còn Talc thì làm giề ta?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

xem video lấy tinh thần cái nhé, 2 bác già làm máy CNC EG chuyên nghiệp quá. Trong video gần như là tất cả công đoạn để làm hoàn chỉnh 1 máy CNC EG... rất logic.
https://youtu.be/-0Cn0WRXPKs

----------

nhatson

----------


## culitruong

Mùa mưa đến bác nào nhà mái tôn bị thủng lổ mua ít keo này thêm chút sợi thủy tinh về trét hiệu quả hơn mấy cái chống dột trên thị trường.

Mà chắc còn mổi tớ ở nhà tôn, trớt quớt rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Sợi thủy tinh để độn mua ở đâu vậy các cụ?

----------


## culitruong

Chổ bác nhatson chỉ có bán luôn sợi thủy tinh

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> Sợi thủy tinh để độn mua ở đâu vậy các cụ?


kim biên, nó là loại thô, chưa đan thành vải như thường dùng, rẻ hơn kha khá

mấy tấm lấy sáng ngày xưa nó dùng sợ thô này để ép là chính

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## culitruong

> kim biên, nó là loại thô, chưa đan thành vải như thường dùng, rẻ hơn kha khá
> 
> mấy tấm lấy sáng ngày xưa nó dùng sợ thô này để ép là chính


Bác biết chổ nào bán sợi thủy tinh và  kevlar mà nó đan thành vải không ?

----------


## occutit

Thứ này em đụng vào ngứa lắm, không chơi  :Frown:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác biết chổ nào bán sợi thủy tinh và  kevlar mà nó đan thành vải không ?


trước hay mua bên tiệm Ngọc Sơn bên đường Gò công, khu chợ kim biên 

thủy tinh thôi chứ kevlar thì hơi bị sang chảnh đóa nha, carbon tầm 5xị / m2 vải , kevlar bèo nhất phải 1 chai/ m2 

còn vải thủy tình thì có nhiều loại, từ loại thô ko dệt như trên tới loại dệt thành vải, tùy size và kiểu dệt, giá dễ chịu, mua cả bọc dùng hoài chả hết

----------

culitruong

----------


## cnclaivung

cái này ở cần thơ có nhều lắm bác ạ,

----------


## CBNN

> Phải công nhận là iu chú Hiếu quá cơ. Mà ko biết màu nào đẹp để đúc ta?
> 
> Em có đọc tài liệu thì nhớ là TiO2 hoặc MgO sẽ làm giảm khả năng nóng chảy, tăng cách điện,... còn Talc thì làm giề ta?


Talc là nguyên liệu để điều chế MgO , cũng có tính chất gần giống MgO nhưng không bằng , mà giá thì cũng rẻ hơn nhiều . 
Bác nào có điều kiện thử nhiệm tính chịu nhiệt thì em tài trợ một ít MgO , em vẫn còn một ít loại 80% và 95% .
@ Bác Gamo mai rảnh ko ? cafe ko bác em tính hỏi bác một ít vấn đề !

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

> Thứ này em đụng vào ngứa lắm, không chơi


hihi lúc cần thì bác cũng phải deo găng tay chơi thôi ah ...  Em thì deo thêm hai cái bao li nông dài , loại đựng ổ bánh mì ba-gết cho bao hết cánh tay luôn .  Còn khi làm xong bác thấy ngứa chổ nào lấy băng keo để khử sợi thủy tinh bám trên da .

----------


## CBNN

@ Nam mập , ông có thấy chỗ nào có  bán lẻ sợi thủy tinh dạng sợi rời ko?

----------


## ppgas

> @ Nam mập , ông có thấy chỗ nào có  bán lẻ sợi thủy tinh dạng sợi rời ko?


Thử hỏi chỗ này xem. Khách hàng cũ của 17 năm trước  :Smile:

----------

CBNN, Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> @ Nam mập , ông có thấy chỗ nào có  bán lẻ sợi thủy tinh dạng sợi rời ko?


cái thủy tinh thô á, về ông xé ra đắp đắp vào dc mà, vải thì phải cắt, hehe, nhớ trang bị máy hút bụi nhóe, ko bị bệnh phổi silic bỏ bu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Talc là nguyên liệu để điều chế MgO , cũng có tính chất gần giống MgO nhưng không bằng , mà giá thì cũng rẻ hơn nhiều . 
> Bác nào có điều kiện thử nhiệm tính chịu nhiệt thì em tài trợ một ít MgO , em vẫn còn một ít loại 80% và 95% .
> @ Bác Gamo mai rảnh ko ? cafe ko bác em tính hỏi bác một ít vấn đề !


Hehe, qua tau đi, tau mời cafe  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> hihi lúc cần thì bác cũng phải deo găng tay chơi thôi ah ...  Em thì deo thêm hai cái bao li nông dài , loại đựng ổ bánh mì ba-gết cho bao hết cánh tay luôn .  Còn khi làm xong bác thấy ngứa chổ nào lấy băng keo để khử sợi thủy tinh bám trên da .


Ngoài vụ này còn có vụ lăn xôi lên chỗ ngứa nữa hi hi.

----------


## nhatson

to các cụ, ở sì gòn mua matit trét gỗ thì mua ở đâu được ah

----------


## occutit

To cụ Sơn, sao không lấy epoxy trét luôn hả cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> To cụ Sơn, sao không lấy epoxy trét luôn hả cụ?


keo epoxy loại đổ EG nó đâu có dẻo đâu cụ cutit, em muốn bo góc khuôn cho phôi đúc ra nó đỡ bị mẻ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đất sét mỹ thuật được ko ta? Cái đó thi bên hông ĐH Kiến Trúc có

----------


## nhatson

> Đất sét mỹ thuật được ko ta? Cái đó thi bên hông ĐH Kiến Trúc có


khô lại nó có cứng và bám dính tốt ko anh

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, loại đó ko thấy nó khô nữa. Còn ko thì silion nước được ko?

----------


## ít nói

Lan man quá ko bít dự án epoxy đến đâu rồi hay chìm nghỉm

----------


## Gamo

Ôi bác Ếch Min đẹp giai, bác nhảy vào chỉ em phát!!!

----------


## nhatson

> Lan man quá ko bít dự án epoxy đến đâu rồi hay chìm nghỉm


giai đoạn trù bị cho việc là khuôn ợ

----------


## cnclaivung

> to các cụ, ở sì gòn mua matit trét gỗ thì mua ở đâu được ah


cụ mua bột đá trộn với Pu 2thành phần là chén thui cụ ạ, Kim biên đầy mừ

----------


## cnclaivung

báo cáo các cụ em đổ xong  ab epoxy trộn bột đá, cứng đến mức có thể mài được dao rựa, ( phen này phải công lên với bác NS mí được) để em kiếm cái máy ảnh cho tử tế đã

----------


## nhatson

Pu 2thành phần ?? cụ nói rõ hơn được ko?

----------


## cnclaivung

ah, à thì cụ ra Kim Biên hay bất cứ cửa hàng bán PU/ AC/NC dành cho gỗ, bác nói bán bột đá loại mịn, 1kg 5k thì phải, còn lót pu thì mua 1kg lót + 0,5 kg cứng, hai cái này trộn lại thêm tỷ lệ 50% xăng công nghiệp hoặc nhật ( sau này xã nhám rất đẹp, láng vô đối ) sơn lên mê ngay, cái này nghề cha em mà

----------


## cnclaivung

à em mới đọc hết yêu cầu của bác, thế bác làm như em là ok, lót pu + BỘT ĐÁ. trét góc khuông, sau khi dở khuông nhám bo góc đẹp vô đối, không mẽ, thứ hai bác bôi khuôn bằng sáp ong nhân tạo ( đèn cầy ) cũng đẹp không bị dính khuôn, cái này chuẩn hơn, nhưng sau khi xong phải chà rửa bằng xăng hay dầu cho sạch mới sơn được

----------

nhatson

----------


## culitruong

> Thứ này em đụng vào ngứa lắm, không chơi


Cái sợi thủy tinh vàng vàng cách nhiệt trong mấy ống gen máy lạnh mới ngứa nhiều ợ. Sơi thủy tinh trắng trắng không ngứa bao nhiêu.

----------


## cuong

bột trét gồ cụ Linh chơi matit son xe ô tô cứng hơn, cón không xài xám lót loại tốt trộn chung với bột đá, các nguyên liệu em vừa nói đều ở của hàng pu sau lưng bưu điện q5, em còn nguyên lọ matit vàng và ít đóng răn nếu cần qua em cho . Cường 0974455996, qua phà phú định là nhà em

----------

nhatson

----------


## occutit

Em chờ cụ Sơn đi trước rồii em nối bước theo sau. Nhà em làm mộc nên cái khuôn đơn giản. Lúc đầu cụ hỏi em tưởng cụ trét lồi lõm và cần độ bền. Nếu chỉ lót khuôn thì dùng lót PU, không cần cứng thì em trộn bột đá với vecni (sạch sẽ, thơm tho) cho nó sệt sệt rồi trám vào, tầm 15 phút nó khô và khá mềm, vuốt sơ qua là được. Vụ bám khuôn chắc có khi cần hỏi chủ tiệm bán epoxy xem có loại wax nào chuyên dành cho khuôn không (ngày trước bạn em đúc composite thì bảo có). Còn trong điều kiện không có thì em nghĩ đơn giản nhất cũng chỉ có đèn cầy.

----------


## Gamo

Để khỏi dính thì bác ra khu Phùng Hưng, mua chai Silicon Mold Release là được. Em đúc epoxy test với khuôn nhựa thì bong ra sạch sẽ, đẹp. Ko biết là dùng khuôn gỗ thì Silicon Mold Release có bị thấm vào gỗ ko?

----------


## cnclaivung

em hóng bác NS cái này, chốt hạ bác đổ epoxy tỉ lệ như nào. phụ gia có những gì, cái miếng ab em đúc hôm nọ nó có dang như đã bùn thui bác ạ, nếu mài như mài dao chẳn hạn thì nó phôi ra , không đạt rồi

----------


## Gamo

Nó bị sao mà ko đạt hả bác chithieutien? Bác đúc bằng epoxy + bột đá?

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng em đúc bằng keo AB ( epoxy loại 1/4 trắng vàng. 50k /kg ) nếu không trộn phụ gia gì thì nó cứng giòn đập khó vỡ, em trộn tỉ lện 80/20 ( 80 bột / 20 keo . có thêm cát vàng lọc nước , lấy mấy khoan làm cái quật như quật matic, đổ ra khuôn khô sau 12 h, dỡ khuôn thì cứng lắm, đập ko vỡ được, nhưng nó có dạng như đã mài dao, khi mình lấy sắt mãi thử nó có sự bào mòn nhuyển nhẹ, thất bại òi

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

em cũng dự định làm con máy tiện của em bằng epoxy bác ạ, chứ ko thui em đâu có ham.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình thì nghĩ là như thế là tốt rồi. Cái chính là nó phải có cốt thép, phần cơ khí bác gá lên cái cốt thép ấy chứ bác mà gá lên epoxy thì nó vỡ với rơ hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

sao không thấy cac bác nghĩ tới ximang nhỉ, cả cái cầu mỹ thuận bằng ximang cốt thep trơ ra đó, sao phải epoxy cho khổ, khó làm,

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, xi măng nghe đâu có nhiều vấn đề khi dùng cho cnc như co dãn vì nhiệt, lâu ổn định, chống rung kém hơn polyme... Theo chiên da thì các vấn đề trên đều giải quyết được nhưng mất công hơn nhiều so với đúc bằng epoxy.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

còn em thì nghe một anh học đại học kiến trúc bảo bê tông nó co giản theo một chu kì, lúc thì nó nở, lúc thì nó co lại ko ổn định nên không đúc máy được.

----------


## nhatson

mục đích của dùng EG ko phải vì nó CỨNG, mà ví độ giảm rung của nó
cứ cho nó mềm hơn nhôm, nhưng mà ... thay vì dùng nhôm dày 50mm dài 2000mm ,ta đúc khối EG dày 100mm dài 2000mm, vậy là ổn về vấn đề chịu lực
Còn sự khác biệt là khi ta gỏ vào 1 đầu miêng nhôm ta sẽ nhận được ... gần như trọn vẹn cái rung động ấy ở đầu kia
với EG thì khác, rung động bị giảm hoặc triệt tiêu hoàn toàn

với cục nhôm hay cục sắt hay CỤC BÊ TÔNG đều bị vấn đề này, để khắc phục người ta phải làm kết cấu dạng khung xương vửa tính toán chịu lực, vừa tính toán sao cho rung động nó sẽ tự triệt tiêu nhau để giảm rung, EG thì phẻ re chơi nguyên cục chẳng cần tính toán gì mà vẫn đảm bảo chống rung tốt hơn các cục khác  :Smile:

----------


## kametoco

sẵn nói về xi măng, e định làm khung máy lớn 1325 bằng sắt hộp 5x10cm dày 2mm, e tính làm theo kiểu này, các pro xem thử có ổn k.
đầu tiên e bắt ray trượt với thanh răng vô cây sắt hộp luôn vì khi mới mua về e trông cây sắt nó rất phẳng, sau đó e hàn bịt 1 đầu sắt hộp, bỏ vài cây sắt xây dựng vô bên trong sắt hộp 5x10 rồi đổ bê tông vào kín, sau đó hàn bít đầu còn lại, 2 bên ray Y với ray X e đều làm kiểu đó rồi mới chấm hàn lại với nhau thành cái khung.

e đang lo vấn đề là khi đổ betong vào trong sắt hộp rồi khi chấm hàn lên cây sắt đó có bị cong vênh biến dạng nữa k

----------


## Gamo

Một trong những nguyên nhân chính em phải đổ epoxy cho máy mới là để chống rung, chứ nếu chỉ cần cứng thì sắt hay nhôm định hình loại dày là ok.

----------


## Khoa C3

> sẵn nói về xi măng, e định làm khung máy lớn 1325 bằng sắt hộp 5x10cm dày 2mm, e tính làm theo kiểu này, các pro xem thử có ổn k.
> đầu tiên e bắt ray trượt với thanh răng vô cây sắt hộp luôn vì khi mới mua về e trông cây sắt nó rất phẳng, sau đó e hàn bịt 1 đầu sắt hộp, bỏ vài cây sắt xây dựng vô bên trong sắt hộp 5x10 rồi đổ bê tông vào kín, sau đó hàn bít đầu còn lại, 2 bên ray Y với ray X e đều làm kiểu đó rồi mới chấm hàn lại với nhau thành cái khung.
> 
> e đang lo vấn đề là khi đổ betong vào trong sắt hộp rồi khi chấm hàn lên cây sắt đó có bị cong vênh biến dạng nữa k


Em nghi là beton nó không bám vào cái hộp, bác phải khoan nhiều lỗ, taro, bắt ốc thò dài vào trong lấy chỗ cho beton bám và hơi nước thoát ra.

----------

Gamo, kametoco

----------


## Gamo

Đổ epoxy mà cát bị ướt thì có sao ko các bác?

----------


## CBNN

> Đổ epoxy mà cát bị ướt thì có sao ko các bác?


bị ướt là có vấn đề đó bác ! phải sấy thật khô nhé !

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Tại mấy ngày nay mưa nên em nghi các chỗ bán cát xung quanh nhà em cát ướt hết. Mà em đúc bệ lớn, 1200x350x10 nên việc sấy cát ko khả thi lắm. Do đó ko biết có chỗ nào bán loại cát nào tinh khiết & khô sẵn rồi ko hả bác?

----------


## terminaterx300

tóm lại đã chốt dc dùng epoxy gì chưa bà con

theo suy nghĩ thì nên kiếm loại epoxy dán đá là ổn nhất

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chú Nam mập cũng tính làm EG à?

----------


## Gamo

Post lên cái khuôn cho anh em chém trước

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, nhatson, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## CBNN

sấy cát chưa bác Gamo ? bác cho đóng cát ra một góc nhà gần tường , rộng rộng tí , vun nó lên cao cao , lấy mấy cái quạt mạnh mạnh thổi ,  ngon nữa kiếm cái bóng hồng ngoại treo lên chiếu vo đống cát , để khoảng ngày là có dống cát khô ah  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks bác! Đã phơi cát xong, định thứ 2 này sẽ đúc, bổ sung thêm khung thép chứ sợ mấy con tán này đúc xong nó bị rơ hết.

----------


## culitruong

Vài chịu tiền keo như chơi nhé,

 định mần cái giống gì mà một rừng bù lon thế kia vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

hắn là gà mà anh , bỏ qua đi , đôi lúc thức ăn nhanh mà đòi gà ta , hambuger bò mà đòi bò kobe .... em thấy hắn chỉ cần làm khung nhôm dày có sẵn bơm xốp bung vào là chạy vi vu từ đời nào rồi ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

e pha keo eboxxi toàn trộn vs xi măng cho ra màu đen như keo dán sắt ý ko pist chất lượng thế nào, e thấy là cũng tạm ổn. he

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

> Post lên cái khuôn cho anh em chém trước


Quá nhanh, .... và đẹp

----------

Gamo

----------


## culitruong

Nhìn mãi  ứ hiểu nổi cụ gà định đổ cái gì !!!

2 cây nhôm đặt bên ngoài thành khuôn định mần gì vậy ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

2 cây nhôm để cố định khuôn thôi, mặt trong cây nhôm có tấm gỗ đó. Em đoán bác ây đúc 2 cái vai của con máy double Y.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

@a. Culitruong: Hehe, tính đúc cục bê tông cho vui anh. Miếng nhôm là để cố định khuôn. Tiền epoxy là chiện nhỏ mừ
@Nam cò hương: đúc là để dùng với con Sờ Pín bự của mày ấy chứ, ai dè mày làm biếng, huhu >.<

----------


## nhatson

đúc xong chưa cụ gà mờ mờ ơi

----------


## hminhtq

hehe em úp cái bác nháton hay gamo đúc được cái nào chưa show cho ae chiêm ngưỡng chút vs cho a e công thức e cũng đang mơ con datron copy hi hi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúc xong 1 bệ rồi nhưng xấu quá. Đang đúc bệ 2... Em xin nợ hình bao giờ trang điểm xong sẽ cho 2 đứa ra mắt  :Big Grin:

----------

conga, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

http://www.wemakerobots.com/en/cnc-m...illing-machine
em điều chỉnh hình mẫu , để sau khi hoàn thành ko quá thất vọng

----------

biết tuốt, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## nhatson

sắp có máy gấu, cần có tool gấu, cái bơm chân không này có đủ dùng để hút part ko ah?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> sắp có máy gấu, cần có tool gấu, cái bơm chân không này có đủ dùng để hút part ko ah?


Bác nhatson không up cho anh em ít ảnh quá trình làm để tham khảo với!

----------


## terminaterx300

> sắp có máy gấu, cần có tool gấu, cái bơm chân không này có đủ dùng để hút part ko ah?


Ulvac Đức, liên doanh Kiko tại Nhật, sx tại tung của  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson không up cho anh em ít ảnh quá trình làm để tham khảo với!


em chưa có kinh nghiệm, đang đợi các cụ góp ý mờ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

bán cho em đi bác :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

> bán cho em đi bác :x :x :x


giá cao lém cụ gà ah

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Nếu có nhu cầu test hàng thì em chịu hi sanh tấm nhôm phay cái bàn hút chân không hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

ủa, mà cụ dùng bàn hút chân ko chi rứa?

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, mà cụ dùng bàn hút chân ko chi rứa?


có mấy part khó kẹp thì dùng hút chân ko để kẹp part ah

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu có nhu cầu test hàng thì em chịu hi sanh tấm nhôm phay cái bàn hút chân không hehe


cần cái cao su lót bàn chân ko thôi, chưa thấy ai viện trợ

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa xong thì xem video đỡ ghiền.


miếng cao su thì chắc ra ngoài tạ uyên hay Hòa Hảo mua tấm silicon mỏng 1mm chắc dùng được , mõng hơn mua miếng silicon lót bàn phím

----------

Diyodira, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

dự án epoxy có chút tiến bộ, mà cũng có chút thay đổi, em chơi bán epoxy ( mấy khoang rỗng đổ epoxy vào)

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

cấp cứu Cụ nào có trượt size 25mm , block <> ray cao 40mm, em cần 1 cây 2 block dài 650<>800mm 
thanks các cụ

----------


## culitruong

Hình như có 2 cây , mổi cây 1 block, để về moi ra coi thử

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> dự án epoxy có chút tiến bộ, mà cũng có chút thay đổi, em chơi bán epoxy ( mấy khoang rỗng đổ epoxy vào)


2 cây nhôm định hình 40x80 phải không a. Bác kiếm đâu ra 2 cây nhôm dày vậy ạ. Còn không để em ít ạ ?

----------


## nhatson

40x60 thôi ah, xưa rảnh rỗi em hay vác bên china về , khoảng 9 năm roài  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cụ chịu khó qua Q8, 1 đống nhôm ngay cửa vào (bên tay phải). Leo lên cái núi đó, kiếm là có mấy cây dày cộm luôn. Nhớ trả còn 70k/kg nhé vì bữa có thím bị chém 90k/kg đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## nhatson

thường thì mấy cây ở bãi ko taro lỗ tâm được, nó là loại dùng bắt vít

----------


## nhatson

lâu lâu coi cho lên tinh thần

----------


## nhatson

em làm thử khuôn đúc trục Z, giờ cần matít để trám mấy chổ sất + bo góc , món này mua loại nào được ah?
thanks các cụ

----------


## Ga con

Hộp 0.5kg + đóng rắn nữa từ 60-120k cụ ạ. Atm hình như chừng 70k/bộ. Mua thêm tube đóng rắn như 12k xài dư dả, chứ 1 tube hơi thiếu.
Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## blacksky2411

Keo 502 + bột gỗ: vừa nhanh vừa tiện.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Keo 502 + bột gỗ: vừa nhanh vừa tiện.


502 ko bo góc được ah

----------


## CKD

Bỏ lên cnc chạy 3D là xong.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Bác Nhatson ra tiện sơn ATM hay Bạch Tuyết ấy. Hộp matit trắng + tuýp đóng rắn vàng nghệ. Pha trộn ít chất đóng rắn thoai để trét được lâu hehe

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ngồi chà nhám cho khuôn xinh đẹp nữa là đi đúc được rồi

----------


## vusvus

nhìn của bác mà e thèm quá, ko biết khi nào e mới làm xong đây

----------


## nhatson

> nhìn của bác mà e thèm quá, ko biết khi nào e mới làm xong đây


dự án này của em hình như từ giữ năm 2015,  giời là giữa nam 2016, hi vọng xong cái trục Z, sẽ nhanh chóng tới đúc được trục X

----------


## thuhanoi

Silicon có vẻ hợp lý  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Silicon có vẻ hợp lý


ý cụ là dùng silicone để trát góc ợ?

----------


## cty686

Bác đúc bằng vật liệu gì thế?

----------


## thuhanoi

> ý cụ là dùng silicone để trát góc ợ?


Vâng bác, loại appolo 500 màu trắng đục. Hoặc mua loại mat tic trước khi sơn xe ô tô

----------


## solero

Sao cụ không làm 1 khối gỗ to xong đặt lên máy cho nó phay thành cái khuân luôn ợ?

Mà dần xây lâu quá cái ray nó xỉn rồi kìa.

----------


## nhatson

Ko kiếm được gỗ dầy cụ ạ

----------


## nhatson

Em đúc nhôm ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ủa anh đúc gang, nhôm, hay epoxy mà làm khuôn kiểu này? nếu epoxy phải làm khuôn kiểu biên dạng ngoài chứ, rồi làm mấy chổ nhét sắt vào nữa.

----------


## solero

> Ko kiếm được gỗ dầy cụ ạ


Dán nhiều tấm lên nhau

----------


## nhatson

> Dán nhiều tấm lên nhau


thì em dán lại mà, có điều nó là 3 lớp gỗ, nhưng lớp cuối độ dày okies, nền chỉ dán và gia công 2 lớp cùng lúc ah

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nhôm anh đúc là loại nào ạ? nếu là em thì em chạy ra bãi mua cái trục tay robot bằng nhôm khoảng 10kg về cho người ta đúc chắc tốt hơn nhôm của họ. Nếu muốn em mua giúp nhé, 40-50k/kg ah.

----------


## nhatson

thử nghiệm, nhưng xem ra là nghịch dại roài

----------


## nhatson

> nhôm anh đúc là loại nào ạ? nếu là em thì em chạy ra bãi mua cái trục tay robot bằng nhôm khoảng 10kg về cho người ta đúc chắc tốt hơn nhôm của họ. Nếu muốn em mua giúp nhé, 40-50k/kg ah.


Kiến trung chuyên đúc nhôm, cứ đưa cho họ đúc thôi ah

còn nhôm thì nhôm phế 60xx của em cũng ko ít
b.r

----------


## nhatson

ko có 1 cái hoa tay nào, nhìn gê quá

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cũng ko hiểu cụ rét sao mà nó xấu thế. Em từng rét nguyên cái mán xối ở nhà bằng silicon độn thêm bột nhựa, phải leo nóc nhà rét, tư thế khó khắn mà sao còn đẹp hơn chỗ này  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng ko hiểu cụ rét sao mà nó xấu thế. Em từng rét nguyên cái mán xối ở nhà bằng silicon độn thêm bột nhựa, phải leo nóc nhà rét, tư thế khó khắn mà sao còn đẹp hơn chỗ này


cụ lấy gì để trét ah?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe trét bằng mấy cái miếng nhựa mà mấy ông trét bột tường với trét xi-măng trắng ấy cụ nhatson. Lúc đầu em trét thì nó cũng thế hehe. 
Nhìn hình thì em thấy cụ trộn đóng rắn nhiều quá nên mau cứng, khó trét là phải roài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe trét bằng mấy cái miếng nhựa mà mấy ông trét bột tường với trét xi-măng trắng ấy cụ nhatson. Lúc đầu em trét thì nó cũng thế hehe. 
> Nhìn hình thì em thấy cụ trộn đóng rắn nhiều quá nên mau cứng, khó trét là phải roài


thanks cụ, người bán dạn dò roài tí ti thôi, haha thế mà vẫn ham hố ti ti như hạt dậu nành, em có 5phút để giải quyết hậu quả ah

----------


## thuhanoi

> thanks cụ, người bán dạn dò roài tí ti thôi, haha thế mà vẫn ham hố ti ti như hạt dậu nành, em có 5phút để giải quyết hậu quả ah


CHo máy mài khuông hoạt động với mũi dứa đi bác  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> CHo máy mài khuông hoạt động với mũi dứa đi bác


nỗ lực mông má, em nó khá hơn tí, em đem đi dúc đây

----------


## cty686

Em hỏi không phải chứ dùng cả tấm nhôm phay thì có đắt hơn ko bác NHATSON ?

----------


## nhatson

> Em hỏi không phải chứ dùng cả tấm nhôm phay thì có đắt hơn ko bác NHATSON ?


kích thước là 200x340x60 , khoảng 12kg > nhôm 6061 là cỡ 1t3 cho tiền nhôm

nếu đúc thì khoãng 9kg , 60k /70k 1kg > 600k <>700k

làm khuôn pro là có thể làm ra thêm nhiều biên dạng phức tạp, cái thứ 2 là gia công , đúc thì mình gia công ít hơn, dĩ nhiên là có rủi ro
em có gắng làm cái base tiêu chuẩn, đúc nhiều kể ra cũng sẽ tiết kiệm được kha khá

ví dụ như mình làm base, hình cái hộp, thành dày 16<>20mm , phần trong là rỗng và 1it gân, mua nguyên khối nhôm thì tốt hơn nhiều

lần này em đúc thử xem sao, được em làm lại khuôn, khoét bỏ nhiều hơn nữa

----------


## Ga con

Gớm thật.
Cụ pha đóng rắn nhiều quá, nên pha cho nó vừa phớt vàng, đóng rắn sau 30", cứng sau khoảng 2h là vừa đẹp. Khi chà giấy nhám thêm nước cho dễ chà + ít bụi.

Theo e thì cho cái lưng nó dày lên và 2 cái gờ bắt ray hẹp lại chút sẽ ổn hơn. Lưng mỏng quá sợ nó bị xoắn.

Thanks.

----------


## cty686

Khuôn đúc thì phần lớn em thấy mọi người dùng bằng cát rồi. Em hỏi tý nếu mình làm khuôn bằng xi măng cát thì có bị nứt ko bác. Ý em là úp khuôn gỗ này vào hỗn hợp xi măng cát và nước (vữa tam hợp) chờ nó se lại mình lấy gỗ ra. Em cũng đang thích nghịch vụ này?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cụ lấy gì để trét ah?


Như lời bác Hưng nói, em lấy tấm cái chai nước mắn vứt trong nhà cắt ra 2 tấm nhỏ và lớn, chổ lớn rét cái lớn, chổ ngóc ngách thì cái nhỏ.

----------


## cty686

Cụ cho nhiều chất đõng rắn quá. Trét ma tit này thì em cũng nghịch nhiều rồi. đây là ảnh loa em đang nghịch có dùng nhiều ma tít để trét. :Wink:

----------

Ga con, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, nhatson, saudau, thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bác làm cặp loa khéo thế cty686.

----------


## cty686

> Bác làm cặp loa khéo thế cty686.


Mình cũng dần xây gần 2 năn mà bạn. Lang thang bên VNAV vài năm bị lôi cuốn vào vài dự ớn Loa-pow pree tube . Lúc đụng vào chi tiết cần CNC thì lại lạc vào đây, khi nào xong cái H- CNC  và cái tiện CNC thì mấy cái dần xây trên mới xong được. :Wink:

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Cụ CTY làm cả Khạc ma E thì không phải dạng vừa.
E mơ ước hoài mà vẫn chưa đủ điều kiện làm một cặp cho ra hồn, hic hic  :Frown: .

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## audiophilevn

> Cụ cho nhiều chất đõng rắn quá. Trét ma tit này thì em cũng nghịch nhiều rồi. đây là ảnh loa em đang nghịch có dùng nhiều ma tít để trét.


Oh DIY cả Kharma Grand luôn cơ đấy, Bác sử dụng driver gì vậy, đã DIY cặp này thì phải đầu tư driver tới nóc luôn mới đáng

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em đã gởi đi đúc, 5 ngày nữa có kết quả, đẹp thì làm khuôn đúc trục X, xấu thì lại mua nhôm tấm về gia công

----------


## thuhanoi

> em đã gởi đi đúc, 5 ngày nữa có kết quả, đẹp thì làm khuôn đúc trục X, xấu thì lại mua nhôm tấm về gia công


Cái ni hay nè, làm xong bán cái cục nhôm cũng được khối tiền  :Big Grin:  ANh em mua về khỏi tốn công  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

> Cụ CTY làm cả Khạc ma E thì không phải dạng vừa.
> E mơ ước hoài mà vẫn chưa đủ điều kiện làm một cặp cho ra hồn, hic hic .
> 
> Thanks.





> Oh DIY cả Kharma Grand luôn cơ đấy, Bác sử dụng driver gì vậy, đã DIY cặp này thì phải đầu tư driver tới nóc luôn mới đáng


 Hi Mình cũng chỉ nghịch thôi. driver thường thôi mà bác. Em mua ở đây.
https://www.parts-express.com/aurum-...oofer--296-454    = 4 cái
https://www.parts-express.com/aurum-...oofer--296-446   = 4 cái
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...eeter--275-090  = 4 cái

----------


## cty686

> em đã gởi đi đúc, 5 ngày nữa có kết quả, đẹp thì làm khuôn đúc trục X, xấu thì lại mua nhôm tấm về gia công


Đẹp thì cụ làm hộ em 3 cái nhé.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Gớm thật.
> Cụ pha đóng rắn nhiều quá, nên pha cho nó vừa phớt vàng, đóng rắn sau 30", cứng sau khoảng 2h là vừa đẹp. Khi chà giấy nhám thêm nước cho dễ chà + ít bụi.
> 
> Theo e thì cho cái lưng nó dày lên và 2 cái gờ bắt ray hẹp lại chút sẽ ổn hơn. Lưng mỏng quá sợ nó bị xoắn.
> 
> Thanks.


ý cụ là giống cái này  đúng ko?

----------


## nhatson

cập nhật tình hình


mặt trên tạm ổn



một cái phía dưới hơi bị xí

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, h-d, kekea, mpvmanh

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ sắm cái giường rung để lên đúc cho khỏi bị bọt rỗng, khi nào lấy vợ khỏi phải mua giường mới cụ ah.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái giường rung ở nhà ông xài tốt ko? :Wink:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

> --- Cụ sắm cái giường rung để lên đúc cho khỏi bị bọt rỗng, khi nào lấy vợ khỏi phải mua giường mới cụ ah.


em có tự đúc được đâu mờ

----------


## CBNN

cụ Nhatson cho em hỏi , chỗ cụ đúc có nhận đúc mẫu chảy ko? đem mẫu sáp tới nhờ đúc , em muốn đúc một số chi tiết phước tạp .

----------


## nhatson

> cụ Nhatson cho em hỏi , chỗ cụ đúc có nhận đúc mẫu chảy ko? đem mẫu sáp tới nhờ đúc , em muốn đúc một số chi tiết phước tạp .


em đúc nhôm kiến trung, chắc là có đúc mẫu chảy
cái xốp xanh xanh hồng hồng để làm mẫu chảy mình mua ở đâu ợ? giá cả thế nao?
b.r

----------


## Ga con

Xốp là đúc mẫu cháy, sáp mới đúc mẫu chảy.

Nhôm đúc chưa được đẹp. Ngày xưa hơn 10 năm trước tụi e có phong trào đúc bánh xe robocon, cái mẫu bé tẹo teo mà mấy tay kia vẫn làm khá ngon, ở hơi xa xa, gần khu công nghiệp Vĩnh lộc ấy. Bên Gò Vấp cũng có.

Thanks.

----------

CBNN, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Xốp là đúc mẫu cháy, sáp mới đúc mẫu chảy.
> 
> Nhôm đúc chưa được đẹp. Ngày xưa hơn 10 năm trước tụi e có phong trào đúc bánh xe robocon, cái mẫu bé tẹo teo mà mấy tay kia vẫn làm khá ngon, ở hơi xa xa, gần khu công nghiệp Vĩnh lộc ấy. Bên Gò Vấp cũng có.
> 
> Thanks.


kien trung có những mẫu đúc okies, em nghĩ do khuôn hay dạn dò gì đấy, để làm cái khác đi đúc roài hỏi lại coi sao

----------


## CBNN

> em đúc nhôm kiến trung, chắc là có đúc mẫu chảy
> cái xốp xanh xanh hồng hồng để làm mẫu chảy mình mua ở đâu ợ? giá cả thế nao?
> b.r


chắc bác hỏi styrofoam  (XPS) bán ở các của hàng vật liệu cách nhiệt đó bác !

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

em xem trên net , đúc chơi thì có sốp gì chơi sốp đó , XPS thì dễ gia công trên máy phay CNC , còn đúc chuyên nghiệp thì sử dụng EPS do dây chuyền hàng loạt , số lượng lớn  . Nếu bác có thể gia công EPS cho ra bề mặt đẹp thì xài nó cho dễ kiếm mua .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Chính xác cụ ạ, xốp nào cũng chơi được vì hầu như tất cả đều là polyme, cháy và hóa hơi tất. Miễn sao loại nào đừng để lại tro và đừng nhiều tro là OK.

Loại xốp ngoài tiệm bán rẻ rề là poly styren foam. Rẻ nhưng khó vận chuyển vì nhẹ quá, cản gió khó chạy xe lắm.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ngoài lề tí, bạn em làm kim hoàn, đúc mẫu sáp chảy này  :Smile:  chẳng hiểu nó tách khuôn silicon thế nào để bơm sáp ra dc nguyên con rồng thế này.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Cái vụ này hỏi bác NamCNC hay bác Vũ Thành nhé  :Big Grin: .
Em thấy mấy bác làm kim hoàn phay 5D ghê lém, kinh lém  :Smile: )))

----------


## jimmyli

mình nghĩ nó phá luôn khuông sau khi đổ thì mới có thể làm như thế được thôi hehe

----------


## Ga con

Bình thường thôi mà.
Sau khi đổ tất nhiên phải phá khuôn ra mới lấy được sản phẩm.
Khuôn silicon là để đúc sáp. Sau khi chạy sáp, đúc mẫu, sửa bằng tay lại ra thành phẩm ban đầu. Từ thành phẩm này ép silicon ra cái vỏ, dùng cái vỏ này để đúc mẫu sáp và sản xuất hàng loạt.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> ngoài lề tí, bạn em làm kim hoàn, đúc mẫu sáp chảy này  chẳng hiểu nó tách khuôn silicon thế nào để bơm sáp ra dc nguyên con rồng thế này.


theo em nhớ thì mẩu sáp> đúc thành kim loại> dùng mẩu kim loại đúc khuôn silicon > từ khuôn silicon đúc lại mẫu sáp

----------


## HuyPhuc

Tình hình sao rồi các đại ka. Em cũng đang mưu đồ vụ EG và UHPC cho con máy đầu tay.

----------

